# UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?



## Tim1974 (25. August 2018)

*UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Hallo,

ich brauche unerwartet schnell einen neuen Hauptmonitor, da mein bisher dazu verwendetes 40" Smart-TV-Gerät nun verschenkt wird.

Eigentlich will ich nichts mehr unter 4K-Auflösung, ich sitze etwa 1-1,2 Meter entfernt, da wären 27"-28" wohl zu klein, oder?

Der Monitor soll gut spieletauglich sein und tolle realistische Farben und guten Kontrast haben, für Fotobearbeitung und Videos. Mein Favorit ist momentan der:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monit...ama-Prolite-X4071UHSU-B1-UHD-40-Zoll-1201470/

Die Frage ist, stört die PWM-Regelung?
Sind Bewegungsunschärfen zu befürchten bei Egoshootern oder Simulationen?

Gibt es bessere Alternativen unter ca. 600 Euro?

Als Grafikkarte kommt erstmal meine Asus ROG Strix Geforce GTX 1060 OC 6 GB zum Einsatz, spielen will ich vornehmlich in 1080p damit, arbeiten aber natürlich in der nativen Auflösung.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2018)

*AW: 40" UHD-Monitor?*

Musst du wissen ob dich PWM stört.
Schlieren wirst du haben, in welchem Umfang und ob dich das stört kannst du wieder nur alleine entscheiden.
Alternative Philips BDM4037UW ab €' '538,18 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wegen PWM und Schlieren:
Hat dein Fernseher PWM und wie sieht es da mit Schlieren aus?
UFO Test: Ghosting für Schlieren und für PWM das Bild einfach mit dem Handy abfilmen bei weniger als 100% Helligkeit, am besten ein weisses Bild.


----------



## HisN (25. August 2018)

*AW: 40" UHD-Monitor?*

Die IIYama ist keine Rakete, ich hab den Phillips BDM4064UC, der hat das gleiche Panel drinne.
Und da gibts keine Probleme, es sei denn Du hast wirklich harte Schwarz/Weiß-Kontraste, also z.b. weiße Schrift auf schwarzem Grund. Dann zieht das schon Schlieren.
Jemand der übrigens einen 144Hz-Monitor mit ULMB gewohnt ist, sieht überall Schlieren. Es hängt dann auch viel vom eigenen Standpunkt ab.
Genau das gleiche mit PWM. Es gibt Leute die sehen es, es gibt Leute die sehen es nicht. Ich sehe selbst bei 50% Helligkeit kein PWM-Flackern (bin halt ein alter Sack^^).

Und vergiss nicht eine Wandhalterung mitzubestellen. Wenn Du kein 2M-Riese bist, dann ist ergonomisches Arbeiten eigentlich nur möglich, wenn Du den Monitor auf die Tischkante herablässt.
Aber das müsstest Du ja wissen, wenn Du vorher an einem 40" Fernseher gesessen hast


----------



## Tim1974 (27. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Hallo nochmal,

nach gestrigem stundenlangem Googeln und Tests lesen, hab ich den Titel des Threads mal geändert,weil ich mein Fokus bezüglich der Monitorwahl etwas erweitern möchte.
40" ist nun nicht mehr wichtig, denn bei ca. 1m Abstand ginge sicher auch schon gut ein 27"er, oder nicht?

Wichtig ist mir, und das war auch der Grund dafür, daß ich meinen Highend-Smart-TV von 2011 in Rente geschickt habe, daß ich keinerlei Schlieren und deutlichen Bewegungsunschärfen mehr in Spielen und Simulationen habe, weder bei X-Plane, noch bei Far Cry und anderen Shootern.
Allerdings  möchte ich auch einigermaßen realistische Farben für Fotos und Video-/Fotobearbeitung  (Betonung auf "einigermaßen"!), am wichtigsten ist mir, daß das Bild einfach gut ist, super scharf und die Farben eben satt und nicht fade und blaß.

VA/PVA/MVA-Panels möchte ich nun eigentlich nicht mehr, sind mir zu langsam, die Frage ist, sollte ich den 28" Samsung mit TN-Panel und 1ms nehmen oder wäre ein IPS-Panel mit 5ms die bessere Wahl?
Ich bitte um Vorschläge bis 32" und möglichst unter 400 Euro, notfalls aber auch drüber, gerne aber auch deutlich weniger!


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Schon wieder ne andere Meinung?
Darauf hab ich echte keine Lust mehr.
Selbst wenn ich dir jetzt was vorschlage, hast du morgen deine Meinung wieder geändert und willst was anderes.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Schon irgendwie interessant, einerseits wird mir öfter vorgeworfen mit einer vorgefertigten Meinung an die Themen heran zu gehen und somit beratungsresistent zu sein, anderereseits nun dauernt meine Meinung zu ändern, eins von beidem kann dann ja irgendwie nicht stimmen! 
Ich frage hier, eben weil ich bereit bin meine Meinung zu ändern und Ratschläge anzunehmen, sonst könnte ich ja in den Laden gehen und einfach irgendwas kaufen... 

Ich hab meine Meinungsänderung weiter oben detailiert erläutert und konkrete Fragen gestellt, mal sehen ob ich die nun noch beantwortet bekomme oder wieder alles selbst heraus finden muß...


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Du schreibst immer wieder das Gleiche.
Und du willst keinerlei Schlieren und Bewegungsunschärfen, aber gleichzeitig einen 60Hz Monitor mit bis zu 5ms.
Ich denke du hast stundenlang recherchiert?
Das was du willst, benötigt einen Monitor mit blur reduction oder einen mit 240Hz.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (27. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

27 zoll sind heutzutage für viele schon zu wenig, egal wie nah man davorsitzt. 

VA/PVA/MVA/PLS Panel sind oft besser als IPS Panel, da diese bessere Kontraste und einen besseren Schwarzwert bieten und nicht wirklich langsamer sind.

Meine Empfehlung: 30 zoll+ mit VA/MVA/PLS o.ä.


----------



## NuVirus (27. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Hi Tim ich habe selbst bereits ein paar 31,5" 4K Live gesehen allerdings nicht gezockt die 31,5 sind gerade bei der Entfernung wohl gut kann ich empfehlen falls man doch mal näher dran hockt ist das so der Bereich wo man sogar ohne Skalierung auskommen kann.

Einfach schauen was es so gibt in deinem Preisbereich.
Ich würde nen Free Sync Gerät nehmen und bei der nächsten Aufrüstung ne AMD Karte verbauen.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Aber der Preissprung von 27/28" zu 30+" ist schon heftig und mit 30+" scheint es auch nur noch VA/PVA/MVA-Panels zu geben.
Ich hab gelesen, daß IPS die hochwertigsten und teuersten Panels sind, die trotzdem relativ wenig Energie verbrauchen und gute Blickwinkel und Farbtreue bieten und fürs Spielen schnell genug sind, auch wenn TN-Panels noch einen Tick schneller sein sollen.

Momentan tendiere ich zum "LG 27UD58B", den gibts z.Z. für ca. 279 Euro im Angebot. Das einzige was mir etwas Sorgen macht ist wirklich die Bildgröße, ob mir das zum Spielen reicht, wo ich doch ein 40" TV gewöhnt war, allerdings könnte ich einfach dichter ran rücken, müßte ggfs. halt etwas umbauen, damit das möglich wird.

Ich sitze hier gerade an einem Asus Zen Book mit FullHD-Display, welches anscheinend ca. 13" groß ist. Damit kann ich mir eigentlich doch ein sehr gutes Bild davon machen, wie die Pixeldichte und Schriftgröße beim LG 27" UHD ausfallen werden, da hab ich halt den Laptop-Bildschirm etwa mal 4.
Die Schrift, ist sehr scharf aber auch kein, allerdings kann man sie gut vergrößern, zumindest im Browser.

Machen wir mal einen Vergleich zwischen AH-IPS- und VA/PVA/MVA-Panels, sind die in Egoshootern z.B. nahezu gleichschnell und beide schnell genug?
Mehr als 60hz haben die eh nicht, die für mich preislich in Frage kommen und als Grafikkarte hab ich eh nur eine GTX 1060 6 GB, spielen kann ich ja auch notfalls interpoliert in 1080p, damit müßte es dann ja in etwas so laufen wie auf einem nativen FHD-Bildschirm, oder nicht?

Mal noch eine andere Frage, kann ich eigentlich auch meinen Lenovo-Komplett-PC mit dem AMD A10-7800 an den UHD-Bildschirm mittels HDMI anschließen und dann in UHD arbeiten und sei es nur mit 30hz?
Oder pakt die alte APU die Auflösung gar nicht erst oder ist 30hz völlig unbrauchbar?


----------



## HisN (28. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

30hz taugt nur zum Filme schauen. Auch das könntest Du jetzt schon "simulieren". Stell Deinen Moni halt auf 30Hz zurück.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Aber ich könnte doch mit meinem A10-7800 den UHD-Bildschirm auch nur mit 1080p-Auflösung nutzen und dann auch in 60Hz, oder nicht?


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Anstatt zu fragen, warum probierst du es nicht einfach selber aus?
Ist es so schwierig mal den Rechner an den Fernseher anzuschließen?


----------



## Tim1974 (28. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Erstens bin ich die Tage jetzt nicht zu Hause, zweitens hab ich den UHD-Bildschirm noch nicht gekauft.
Ich möchte ihn aber vor den noch fehlenden Komponenten für den PC kaufen und dann auch mit dem A10-7800 betreiben, es sollen also nachher zwei PCs angeschlossen werden, einmal der neue mit der GTX 1060 und einmal der alte Komplett-PC mit dem A10.
Da der Bildschirm aber wahrscheinlich nur einen Displayport haben wird, kann ich wohl nur einen der beiden PCs mit 60Hz 4K betreiben.

Der A10 ist aber eh sehr schwach, daher wird der bei UHD vermutlich sowieso so richtig seine Mühe haben, vermutlich schon beim Arbeiten unter Windows 10, also werd ich da wohl interpoliert auf 1080p runter gehen, sollte eigentlich ja dann nicht schlechter aussehen als an einem nativen 1080p-Bildschirm, vielleicht sogar etwas besser?


----------



## HisN (28. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Gibts echt UHD Monitore mit nur einem passendem Anschluss? Mein 4 Jahre alter Phillips hat deren zwei und war nicht gerade teuer.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Achja, wieder das übliche müsste, sollte, könnte.
Die ganze Zeit nen UHD Fernseher gehabt und nicht einmal damit auseinander gesetzt.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Ich hatte noch nie ein UHD-Gerät, wie kommst du darauf? 

Das 40" Smart-TV war zwar damals ein High-End-Gerät, aber damals (2011) gab es meines Wissens nach noch kein UHD.

Seit einigen Jahren wünsche ich mir sehnlichst ein UHD-Gerät, am besten einen richtigen Monitor, damit die Digitalfotos richtig bombastisch aussehen und ich bei Schrift keine Treppcheneffekte mehr sehe, nun ist endlich der Zeitpunkt gekommen, wo ich mir diesen Wunsch erfüllen will.
Ich hoffe einfach mal, daß dann nicht durch irgendetwas Frust aufkommen wird, aber Windows 10 sollte mit UHD eigentlich doch gut zurecht kommen und die Schriften lassen sich notfalls ja vergrößern.

Momentan ist mein Favorit der LG 27UD58B 27 Zoll.
Ich denke der ist für Egoshooter schnell genug und hat trotzdem das hochwertige AH-IPS-Panel mit guten Farben und Blickwinkel, außerdem ist er sehr günstig.
Sollte ich feststellen, daß er mir zum Spielen zu klein ist, oder es doch Schlieren oder sowas in der Art gibt, wird er halt in 1-2 Jahren für den Arbeits-PC verwendet und ich kauf dann halt einen 32" UHD mit 120-144Hz, wenn sowas bezahlbar geworden ist.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Tja, das kommt dabei raus wenn du immer von High-end redest.
Und was willst du mit UHD auf 27",wenn eh alles wieder hochskalieren oder auf FHD stellen willst?


----------



## Tim1974 (28. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Na ich will super scharfe Fotos mit vielen Details und sehr scharfe Schrift ohne Treppcheneffekte, ebenso auch ein tolles Bild in Spielen. Wenn ich einen 40" mit UHD kaufen würde, hätte ich nur die Pixeldichte eines 20" bei FHD, also nicht nennenswert viel besser als mein jetziger Monitor (LG 23" FHD mit IPS).
Am liebsten wäre mir ein 30" UHD mit super schnellem IPS-Panel und echten 100 Hz, aber sowas gibts wohl einfach noch nicht in bezahlbaren Preisregionen.

Merkt man eigentlich einen Größenunterschied zwischen 27" und 28"?


----------



## blautemple (28. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Merkt man eigentlich einen Größenunterschied zwischen 27" und 28"?



Dein Ernst? Nimm dir nen Stück Pappe, schneide es dir zu Recht und guck es dir intensiv an


----------



## NuVirus (28. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

LG Electronics 32UD59-B ab €' '449,95 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland könnte man z.B. nehmen hat Freesync, 2x HDMI 2.0 und DP, bin mir grad nicht sicher könnte aber sein das einer der HDMI nicht 60Hz kann müsste man bei ernsthaften Interesse und Bedarf mal prüfen

Hier mal Geizhals mit Filter, ca. 32" finde ich echt schön für 4k da kann man es auch vernünftig nutzen und braucht nicht unbedingt nen 2. Monitor.


----------



## Schaffe89 (29. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Hallo, Tim.

Wieso machst du jetzt wieder zwei neue Baustellen auf anstatt dich erstmal auf deinen Gaming PC zu konzentrieren?

Jetzt hast du wieder einen alternativen Kühler mehr und jetzt soll es vor dem Gaming PC noch ein neuer Monitor werden den du aber erst einmal gar nicht richtig nutzen kannst?

Kauf dir doch bitte einen gescheiten Gamingmonitor ohne 4 K, dafür mit mind. WQHD 144 Hertz und einem schnellen Panel ohne Schlieren.

4K und nur 60 Hertz ist für Gaming nichts.
Ich besitze einen 49 Zoll 3840x 1080 mit 144 Hertz und bin damit die nächsten 10 Jahre inkl. HDR u. Freesync eingedeckt.


----------



## blautemple (29. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> 4K und nur 60 Hertz ist für Gaming nichts.



Kommt immer auf den Nutzer an. Ich bin zufrieden mit 4K, 60Hz und Gsync...


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Man kann einen Fernseher nicht unbedingt mit einem Monitor vergleichen. Mein 65 Zoll 4k 60hz Fernseher mag zwar eine geringere Pixeldichte als mein 27 Zoll 1440p 144hz Monitor haben aber trotzdem ist der 4k Fernseher bei geringeren Abstand schärfer. Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Fernseher ein bei weitem besseres Bild hat. Und wenn man eine Weile am Tv spielt kann man sich wieder an 60 Hz gewöhnen.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Ich hab ja auch 7 Jahre lang mein 40" FHD Fernseher als Monitor genutzt und das auch zum Spielen.
Teils fand ich das richtig gut, teils nervte mich das Schlieren und die Bewegungsunschärfen etwas und das trotz 1ms Panel und 800Hz.

Mein neuer Monitor muß ein guter Allrounder sein, die meiste Zeit spiele ich nicht am PC, aber er muß eben auch beim Spielen zumindest etwas besser sein, als sein Vorgänger (das Luxus-TV-Gerät).
Den idealen Gaming-Monitor kann ich mir noch nicht kaufen, das ist mir bewußt und das macht auch nichts, denn der müßte mindestens 100Hz  nativ haben dazu 4K und ein 1ms IPS-Panel, was es wohl gar nicht gibt, dazu weniger als 600 Euro kosten.
Darum war mein Gedanke, jetzt einen super scharfen und trotzdem preiswerten Allrounder zu kaufen, den LG  mit AH-IPS-Panel und 4K und erstmal mit dem in FHD und gelegendlich auch schonmal in 4K zu spielen und in 4K zu arbeiten, was mir am wichtigsten ist. 
Bei allem was mit Fotos und Videos zu tun hat, sollte das IPS-Panel so richtig seine Stärken ausspielen können.

Sollte dann in 2 Jahren mein Wunschmonitor zum Wunschpreis verfügbar sein, nutze ich den LG 4K halt am Zweit-PC weiter, mit dem ausschließlich gearbeitet wird.

Ich muß aber den Monitorkauf vor den Komponentenkauf ziehen, weil ich aktuell nur noch 2 Bildschirme habe, einen 32" FHD Smart TV, der aber in einer anderen Ecke steht und nur zum Fernsehen und aufnehmen dient, den kann ich daher nicht wirklich übergangsweise als Monitor nutzen, und als zweites ein 23" LG FHD IPS am Linux-PC. Diesen könnte ich natürlich erstmal für den neuen PC mit benutzen, aber der ist schon arg klein und steht auch auf einem anderen Schreibtisch, weil ja schon der andere PC damit täglich genutzt wird.

Der Hauptgrund bleibt aber, daß ich endlich keine Treppcheneffekte mehr sehen will und auch keine pixeligen Kreise usw. bei einem 40" 4K wäre aber die Pixeldichte nicht hoch genug, um das zu erreichen, bei einem 32" vermutlich auch noch nicht ganz, wenn man dicht ran geht.


----------



## blautemple (29. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Treppcheneffekte hast du immer, ganz egal wie hoch die Auflösung ist. Die kriegst du nur mit richtiger Kantenglättung weg.
Zu deinem ganzen "Luxus-TV-Gerät"-Geschreibsel werde ich mich mal nicht weiter äußern...


----------



## Tim1974 (29. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Wenn die Pixeldichte hoch genug ist und man einen normalen Abstand hat, ist es bei 4K manchmal schon schwer noch Pixel zu erkennen, zumindest bei unter 30"-Geräten.
Das subjektiv beste Bild aller Geräte, die ich bisher gesehen habe hatte der iMac 5K.


----------



## JoM79 (29. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Du glaubst wirklich dass du dein Fernseher 1ms und und 800Hz am PC hatte?


----------



## Schaffe89 (29. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Kommt immer auf den Nutzer an. Ich bin zufrieden mit 4K, 60Hz und Gsync...



Wenn du noch nie auf einem Monitor mit schnellerer Bildwiederholrate gespielt hast, dann mag das zutreffen.
Hab ich damals mit meinem Samsung UHD auch immer gemeint.
Aber ok ist subjektiv, allerdings kann ich mir für niemanden einen Weg zurück zu weniger Hertz vorstellen.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Mein TV hatte interpolierte 800 Hz, real waren es dann wohl nur native 100 Hz, am PC über HDMI vermutlich aber nichtmal 60 Hz.
Dafür hatte das TV-Gerät 1 ms, der LG-Monitor mit IPS hat nur 5 ms, dafür aber vermutlich weniger bis kein Inputlag.

Ich hoffe einfach mal, daß er weniger Schlieren und Unschärfen am PC haben wird als das High-End-TV-Gerät von 2011.
Sollte der 27" IPS 4K es beim Spielen auch nicht bringen, ist er immer noch ein top Arbeitsmonitor und das ist mir langristig gesehen wichtiger als die Spieleleistung, denn ich hab eh nur die GTX 1060, wozu brauche ich damit einen >120-144 Hz 4K oder auch nur 1440p-Monitor?

Die 27-28"er sind nun aber in einem echt tollen Preisfenster angelangt, bei unter 300 Euro zögere ich nicht so lange was den Kauf an geht, glaube auch nicht, daß die alsbald noch weiter im Preis fallen werden.


----------



## JoM79 (29. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Was meinst du denn wie Schlieren entstehen?
Wenn der wirklich 1ms gehabt hätte, wäre Schlieren nicht das Problem gewesen.
Selbst aktuelle TN Monitore schaffen gerade so 1ms GtG und auch nur im Bestwert.
Im Schnitt sind es mehr.
Wie kommst du überhaupt darauf, dass dein Fernseher 1ms hatte?
Und komm jetzt nicht mit den Herstellerangaben.
Welcher war es denn überhaupt?


----------



## Tim1974 (29. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du überhaupt darauf, dass dein Fernseher 1ms hatte?
> Und komm jetzt nicht mit den Herstellerangaben.
> Welcher war es denn überhaupt?



Meinst du ich hab das nach gemessen? 

Es war und ist ein 40" Samsung UE90D8090 YSXZG.


----------



## JoM79 (29. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Wie kommst du jetzt bei dem auf 1ms?
Ich finde da keine Daten zum Panel, nur 178° Blickwinkel in den Angaben bei Prad.
Das schliesst nen TN schonmal aus und ich würde da auf IPS oder VA tippen, also nix mit 1ms.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Ich meine damals vor dem Kauf was von 1 ms gelesen zu haben, aber das ist über 7 Jahre her, auch gut möglich das ich da einen falschen Wert zugeordnet habe.
Die Farben bei dem TV waren jedenfalls im Spielemodus schwach, sah zwar oft toll aus, aber alles andere als realitisch, das ist mir ganz deutlich bei Fotos aufgefallen, rotstichig würde ich sagen und auch die anderen Farben zu knallig. 
Dagegen wirkte mein LG 23" IPS Monitor regelrecht blaß, aber bei Fotos dann halt viel realistischer.

Zurück zum Thema, welchen der beiden würdet ihr bevorzugen?:

a) LG Electronics 27UD58-B ab €' '278,99 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
b) Samsung U28E590D ab €' '266,97 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wohlbemerkt als Allrounder, aber auch zum spielen.


----------



## RtZk (29. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Na ich will super scharfe Fotos mit vielen Details und sehr scharfe Schrift ohne Treppcheneffekte, ebenso auch ein tolles Bild in Spielen. Wenn ich einen 40" mit UHD kaufen würde, hätte ich nur die Pixeldichte eines 20" bei FHD, also nicht nennenswert viel besser als mein jetziger Monitor (LG 23" FHD mit IPS).
> Am liebsten wäre mir ein 30" UHD mit super schnellem IPS-Panel und echten 100 Hz, aber sowas gibts wohl einfach noch nicht in bezahlbaren Preisregionen.
> 
> Merkt man eigentlich einen Größenunterschied zwischen 27" und 28"?



Auch, wenn ich weiß, dass ich gegen eine Wand rede, einen 4k Monitor kaufen und dann runterskalieren ist die mieste Idee die es nur gibt, für Full HD ist 27 Zoll viel zu groß und das wird richtig hässlich aussehen, und ja ich habe das alles schon selbst gesehen, 4k 27 Zoll, Full HD 27 Zoll und runterskaliertes 4k auf Full HD in 27 Zoll.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Das 27/28" für FHD nicht ideal ist, ist mir klar, jedoch war ich beim spielen mit FHD sogar auf 40" meist zufrieden.

Was mich mehr interessiert ist das runter interpolieren, wird das Bild schlechter, wenn 4 Pixel nur noch einen darstellen müssen?
Mir hat schonmal ein Verkäufer bezogen auf ein TV-Gerät mit 4K erzählt, auch das Bild in 1080p würde bei diesem sogar besser aussehen als bei einem nativen FHD-TV.

Natürlich ist Spielen in FHD auf dem 4K-Bildschirm nur solange eine Option für mich, bis ich meine GTX 1060 gegen was deutlich stärkeres getauscht habe, allerdings wird die 1060 sicherlich ältere Spiele wie z.B. C&C3 auch in 4K flüssig schaffen, oder nicht?

Also was nun, eher a oder eher b?


----------



## JoM79 (29. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Natürlich erzählt dir der Verkäufer das, der will dir ja auch was verkaufen.
Warum kein WQHD 144Hz?
Mit FHD auf 40" hattest du ja auch keine Probleme.
Bezüglich Farben bei Fotos, da gibt es Colorimeter für.


----------



## facehugger (29. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Wieder mal ein Beratungsthread von Tim. Wenn wir ihn nicht hätten wäre das Forum... langweiliger 4 Seiten sind es schon wieder, da geht doch noch was

Gruß


----------



## Tim1974 (29. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Vielleicht motiviert mich der 4K-Bildschirm mir im kommenden Jahr eine neue Grafikkarte von AMD zu kaufen... 

Die meiste Zeit lese und schreibe ich am PC oder schaue Videos, surfe im Netz usw. und da will ich eine perfekte Schrift ohne Pixeleffekte, darum schon seit Jahren mein großer Wunsch nach deutlich mehr als FHD.

Das das für Spiele mit meiner GTX 1060 nicht ideal ist, weiß ich, aber irgendeine Schattenseite gibt es nunmal immer. Würde ich mir jetzt ein 1440p mit 144Hz kaufen, würde das meine GTX 1060 auch nichtmal annähernd schaffen die 144fps zu halten, außerdem wäre mir die Schrift dann wieder zu grobpixelig und die Fotos zu wenig detailreich.
Ich hab bisher einmal Fotos an einem ca. 43" UHD TV gesehen und danach an meinem 40" FHD, vielleicht auch einer der Gründe, warum ich mich nun so schnell von dem FHD getrennt habe, mir blieb bei UHD wirklich fast der Mund offen, so viele Details und so eine Schärfe hatte das! 

Es bleibt die Frage offen Variante a oder b (siehe Posting #34)?


----------



## JoM79 (29. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Dir ist schon klar, dass ein 27" WQHD eine höhere Pixeldichte als ein 43" UHD hat?
Zudem brauchst du keine 144fps um einen Vorteil von 144Hz zu haben. 
Du willst möglichst keine Schlieren und so wenig Bewegungsunschärfe wie möglich, aber 60Hz reichen dir. 
Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich. 
Davon ab willst du ein scharfes Bild, aber willst gleichzeitig skalieren, das widerspricht sich genauso.

Genauso ist es bei den ausgesuchten Monitoren.
Jeder hat seine Vor und Nachteile, deswegen der Vorschlag mit 27" WQHD 144Hz.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Zudem brauchst du keine 144fps um einen Vorteil von 144Hz zu haben.



Wieviel würde denn realistisch betrachtet meine GTX 1060 bei 1440p in Far Cry 5 schaffen?
Ich schätze mal die FPS gingen kaum über 60-80 dabei und brechen auch durchaus mal auf unter 30 ein.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du willst möglichst keine Schlieren und so wenig Bewegungsunschärfe wie möglich, aber 60Hz reichen dir.
> Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich.
> Davon ab willst du ein scharfes Bild, aber willst gleichzeitig skalieren, das widerspricht sich genauso.



Schwachstellen und Widersprüche gibt es nunmal überall, wenn ich mir jetzt ein 27" WQHD kaufe, wäre das auch nur eine Übergangslösung für mich, den würde ich später aber nichtmal mehr zum arbeiten nehmen wollen, den 4K hingegen schon, sofern er ein gutes IPS-Display hat.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Genauso ist es bei den ausgesuchten Monitoren.
> Jeder hat seine Vor und Nachteile, deswegen der Vorschlag mit 27" WQHD 144Hz.



Welche Vorteile hat denn der Samsung gegenüber dem LG?
Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen 1 ms TN und 5 ms AH-IPS beim Spielen denn echt?


----------



## blautemple (29. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wenn die Pixeldichte hoch genug ist und man einen normalen Abstand hat, ist es bei 4K manchmal schon schwer noch Pixel zu erkennen, zumindest bei unter 30"-Geräten.
> Das subjektiv beste Bild aller Geräte, die ich bisher gesehen habe hatte der iMac 5K.



Und was hat das erkennen einzelner Pixel mit Aliasing/Treppchenbildung zu tun? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (29. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Ach Tim, bist du immer noch nicht in der Lage nach einem Benchmark von Farcry 5 zu googeln?

Hast du dir denn schon mal UHD auf nem 27" unter Windows angeguckt?
Entweder brauchst du gute Augen, oder musst skalieren.
Skalieren sieht nicht gut aus und funktioniert auch nicht bei jedem Programm richtig.
In Spielen das Gleiche.

Ob du nen Unterschied zwischen 1ms und 5ms merkst, keine Ahnung.
Das kannst du nur selber beantworten.


----------



## compisucher (29. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wieviel würde denn realistisch betrachtet meine GTX 1060 bei 1440p in Far Cry 5 schaffen?


Ist in der PCGH 07/18 auf Seite 71 nachzulesen und natürlich auch abhängig von der Detailstufe.
Die Range liegt zw. ultra und normalen Details zw. 53 und 65 FPS, die P99-Perzentile zw. 46 und 55 FPS.
Zum Vergleich und kann von mir so bestätigt werden, die Werte eine GTX 1080: 92-112 bzw. 72-87 FPS, ich liege mit einer relativ alten CPU auf ultra bei ca. 80 FPS


----------



## NuVirus (29. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Also aus der Praxis Erfahrung kann ich sagen mit 31,5" ist man in nem Bereich wenn man nicht zu weit weg sitzt das man es mit 100% Skalierung unter Windows als lesbar/nutzbar betreiben kann.


----------



## JoM79 (29. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Wobei es da auch auf die Sehkraft ankommt.
Wenn du 120% hast, hast du es leichter als jemand mit 80%.


----------



## onlygaming (29. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Ich habe eine 27" FHD Monitor, und kann mich nicht beklagen, gut wenn man hinschaut sieht man ein paar Pixel aber so schlimm ist es jetzt auch nicht. Sitze knapp 1,3M von Monitor weg.


----------



## NuVirus (29. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

27" finde ich in der Praxis WQHD als angenehm zu nutzen von der Darstellung  daher hab ich zwei davon FullHD wäre evtl von den Pixeln grad noch ok aber von der Nutzfläche eines so großen Monitors bleib halt wenig übrig


----------



## Blackout27 (30. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Ich empfehle auch eher ein WQHD Monitor in 27-28 Zoll. Bei dieser Auflösung hat man auch keine Darstellungsprobleme in Windows oder HUD Probleme in Games. Gerade ältere Spiele machen in 4K Probleme. Ich glaube auch nicht das du mehr als ein 60 Hz Panel brauchst. Lass dir lieber einen guten Allrounder empfehlen, evtl. mit G-Sync. In nativen WQHD bei 27 Zoll sieht man auch kaum noch Pixel. Bis das menschliche Auge aber gar keine Pixel mehr erkennt benötigt man bei 27 Zoll schon 8K. 

Ein Freund hat ebenfalls ein 4K Monitor und regt sich regelmäßig auf das Windows die Darstellung nicht hin bekommt. In CS GO muss er trotz potenter Hardware die Auflösung auf 1440p stellen da sonst das Fadenkreuz bei der AWP kaum zu erkennen ist. 

4K am TV mit einer neuen Konsole macht da weitaus weniger Probleme. Von HDR unter Windows will ich gar nicht erst anfangen


----------



## JoM79 (30. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



thehate91 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht das du mehr als ein 60 Hz Panel brauchst. Lass dir lieber einen guten Allrounder empfehlen, evtl. mit G-Sync.


Womit wir wieder bei 144Hz wären, da es Gsync WQHD nicht mit 60Hz gibt.


----------



## Tim1974 (30. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Bezüglich Skalierung, wenn ich hier mit dem, 13" FHD gut klar komme, werd ich es doch am 27" UHD ebenso, oder gibts da etwas, was ich nicht berücksichtigt habe?
Ich hatte hier an dem 13"er auch erstmal nur die normale Schriftgröße, das fand ich nicht optimal bei ca. 40 cm Abstand. Nun hab ich aber alles größer gestellt, allerdings läuft hier auch Linux Mint 19, nun sieht es richtig gut aus, die Schrift schön scharf, beim großen A sehe ich die Treppchen erst unter ca. 25 cm Abstand.
Ob ich das jetzt auf Windows 10 übertragen kann, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber es wäre wirklich ein Armutszeugnis, wenn Windows 10 mit der 4K-Auflösung weniger gut zurecht kommen würde als Linux Mint.

Zudem hoffe ich, daß C&C3 mir dann eine viermal so große Karte bescheren wird und ich dadurch weniger Scrollen muß.


----------



## JoM79 (30. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Also du siehst keine Unterschied wenn etwas skaliert wird?
Gut ein Problem weniger.
Trotzdem kannst du nicht einfach etwas von Linux auf Windows übertragen.

Anstatt zu hoffen, solltest du es vielleicht mal ausprobieren.
Kleiner Tipp, gleiches Seitenverhältnis, gleiche Grösse.


----------



## RtZk (30. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Also aus der Praxis Erfahrung kann ich sagen mit 31,5" ist man in nem Bereich wenn man nicht zu weit weg sitzt das man es mit 100% Skalierung unter Windows als lesbar/nutzbar betreiben kann.



Ich glaube ich bin sogar bei 150% bei 27 Zoll


----------



## Blackout27 (30. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder bei 144Hz wären, da es Gsync WQHD nicht mit 60Hz gibt.



Es war gestern schon spät ^^ Du hast natürlich Recht. Danke für die Korrektur


----------



## blautemple (30. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Zudem hoffe ich, daß C&C3 mir dann eine viermal so große Karte bescheren wird und ich dadurch weniger Scrollen muß.



Wie genau stellst du dir das vor? 
Sei froh wenn die Karte am Ende nicht nur ein Viertel der jetzigen Größe hat


----------



## Tim1974 (31. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Wie genau stellst du dir das vor?
> Sei froh wenn die Karte am Ende nicht nur ein Viertel der jetzigen Größe hat



4 mal so viel Pixel Gesamtauflösung bedeutet einen 4 mal so großen Bildausschnitt, was ist daran so widersinnig? 
Außer das Spiel selbst begrenzt den Bildausschnitt, damit Spieler mit höheren Auflösungen keine strategische Vorteile haben, warum der Bildausschnitt aber mit höherer Auflösung kleiner sein sollte, das entzieht sich jeglicher logischen Begründung.


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Anstatt zu hoffen, hättest du es einfach ausprobieren können.
Mehr Pixel sind auch nicht gleichbedeutend mit mehr Bildausschnitt.


----------



## Tim1974 (31. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Wie soll ich es ohne den UHD-Bildschirm denn ausprobieren? 

Nagut, ich könnte es zwischen 720p und 1080p an einem FullHD-Bildschirm probieren, da wäre der Unterschied zwischen den Auflösungen dann aber nur sehr gering, so daß ich vermutlich außer der schlechteren Bildqualität in 720p nicht viel bemerken würde.


----------



## blautemple (31. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> 4 mal so viel Pixel Gesamtauflösung bedeutet einen 4 mal so großen Bildausschnitt, was ist daran so widersinnig?
> Außer das Spiel selbst begrenzt den Bildausschnitt, damit Spieler mit höheren Auflösungen keine strategische Vorteile haben, warum der Bildausschnitt aber mit höherer Auflösung kleiner sein sollte, das entzieht sich jeglicher logischen Begründung.



Bei vielen älteren Spielen skaliert das Interface nicht vernünftig, dann passt zwar der Bildausschnitt selbst aber das gesamte Interface ist sehr klein


----------



## Tim1974 (31. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Ich denke, ich kauf mir jetzt einfach mal den LG UHD und teste damit mal, wenn ich unzufrieden bin, gebe ich ihn halt einfach wieder zurück.


----------



## NuVirus (31. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Aktiviere doch mal DSR bzw VSR dann kannst die hohe Auflösung in dem game simulieren


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Um das mal abzukürzen, nein du siehst in C&C3 nicht mehr in UHD als in FHD.
Hättest du echt einfach mal ausprobieren anstatt immer wieder nur Mutmaßungen anzustellen, wie immer halt.


----------



## Tim1974 (31. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



iWebi schrieb:


> und der Händler bleibt auf die Kosten sitzen



Auf DEN Kosten! 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Um das mal abzukürzen, nein du siehst in C&C3 nicht mehr in UHD als in FHD.
> Hättest du echt einfach mal ausprobieren anstatt immer wieder nur Mutmaßungen anzustellen, wie immer halt.



Ich hab den LG nun einfach mal gekauft, war gleich abholbar und ich sitze schon drann.
Das 4K-Bild ist toll, sogar mit HDMI am A10-7800 reicht es mir unter Windows 10 völlig aus, ich muß da auch nichts skalieren, auch wenn ich gerade relativ dicht drann sitze (ca. 35 cm), ich kann mir aber auch ohne Schriftscalierung vorstellen ca. 60 cm Abstand zu haben.

C&C3 hab ich noch nicht probiert, werd ich aber gleich machen.
Was mich aber ärgert ist, daß der Bilschirm auf dem Originalstativ schief steht, die Oberkante ist weiter vorne als die Unterkante, soll das so sein? 
Verstellbar ist da anscheinend nichts, also werd ich wohl unter die vorderen beiden Füße was unterlegen müssen, ganz toll... 

Update:
Hab C&C3 nun gerade probiert, der Bildausschnitt ist nicht größer, aber die pixelige Grafik ist endlich verschwunden und es sieht alles schön sauber und super scharf aus in 4K, merklich langsamer ist das Spiel auch selbst auf dem A10 nicht geworden und von angeblich nur 30 Hz mit HDMI merke ich auch nichts störendes bisher, weder beim Spielen noch unter Windows.


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

C&C 3 läuft eh nur mit 30fps.

Natürlich kannst du den Monitor neigen.


----------



## Blackout27 (31. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Schafft der HDMI Anschluss am Mainboard denn 2160p mit 60Hz? Viel Spaß mit dem Monitor


----------



## NuVirus (31. August 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Windows stellt meist automatisch ne skalierung ein sicher das nicht doch ne skalierung aktiv ist - meist 150 oder 175% bei 4k


----------



## Tim1974 (1. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Ich hab vorhin mal in der Systemsteuerung geschaut, aber konnte nirgends mehr das Anzeigeoptionen-Icon finden, wo ist das bei Win10 denn neuerdings versteckt?
Über dem AMD Radeon-Treiber konnte ich aber die Auflösung nach längerem Suchen finden, allerdings keine Scalierung.
Die Schrift ist klein, aber ich kann sie gerade noch so lesen bei etwa 60cm Abstand. 
Im Firefox kann ich gut mit Strg und + vergrößern, wenn es nötig ist, dann wird das Lesen etwas angenehmer.
Alles in Allem bin ich zufrieden, auch wenn ich gerne Höhenverstellung und Neigungsverstellung hätte, hab das bisher nicht hin bekommen, wie soll das gehen mit dem Neigungswinkel?

Für den Preis (279€) Ist das auf jeden Fall ein super Monitor, wie er sich in schnellen Ego-Shootern schlägt, werde ich wohl erst mit meinem neuen PC und der GTX 1060 heraus finden, wobei ich nicht daran glaube das die 60 fps bei 4K schaffen wird. 
Ich plane aber schon für nächstes Jahr eine AMD-Karte mit der Leistung der GTX 1080 Ti (oder mehr), wenn es sowas für ca. 500-600 Euro gibt, denn der Bildschirm kann ja FreeSync und ich möchte beim nächsten Kartenkauf auch AMD unterstützen, denen gönne ich mein Geld mehr als NVidia oder Intel.


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Hmm, Rechtsklick auf den Desktop und Anzeigeeinstellungen mal versucht?


----------



## Tim1974 (1. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Hmm, Rechtsklick auf den Desktop und Anzeigeeinstellungen mal versucht?



 Nee, hatte ich nicht versucht, hab immer versucht über Systemsteuerung das zu finden, aber so gehts natürlich auch... 

Also da steht Auflösung 3840x2160 und Skalierung 150%, beides wie empfohlen.

Hab eben mal Far Cry 3 gespielt, ist schon echt lustig in 4K, der schafft der A10-7800 doch unglaubliche 8-9 fps und das trotz eher niedriger Einstellungen. 
Interpoliert in FHD geht es dann immerhin mit ca. 29-34 fps an der gleichen Stelle und sieht jetzt nicht unbedingt schlechter aus als davor an meinem 40" Smart-TV in nativer FHD-Auflösung.


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Mach mal die Skalierung auf 100%, dann weisst du was wir mit klein meinen.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Ja, 100% ist sehr klein, aber immernoch super scharf und sauber, ich kann die Schrift auch dann noch aus 60 cm lesen, aber nur noch knapp.
Habs jetzt mal auf 175% eingestellt, auf 200% ist es zwar noch angenehmer, aber dann verliere ich wieder zuviel Platz auf dem Desktop.

Eigentlich reichte mir meist FHD vom Platz her, ich wollte hauptsächlich eine sauberere Schrift ohne Treppeneffekte und mehr Schärfe, dazu mehr Details auf Fotos, darum ist meine Wahl auf den 27" 4K-Monitor gefallen.
Bei 40" 4K hätte ich vermutlich wieder deutlich die Treppeneffekte gesehen.


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Du willst ne saubere Schrift und Schärfe, aber stellst auf 175% Skalierung?
Das bewirkt doch genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Da seh ich kein Problem, die Pixel bleiben bei 4K ja nunmal winzig klein bei einem 27"er und somit setzt sich auch die größer skalierte Schrift aus winzig kleinen Pixeln zusammen und ist dadurch entsprechend sauber und scharf.
Ich fand vorher meinen 23" FHD Monitor schon immer sehr scharf und die Schrift recht sauber, aber nun, nachdem ich den 27" UHD habe, kommt mir der keine FHD regelrecht pixelig und unscharf dagegen vor.


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Dann sei froh, ich fand die Skalierung furchtbar.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Ich empfinde bisher nichtmal die ~29 Hz als störend.

Bin mal gespannt wie es in paar Wochen mit dem neuen PC am DP mit  60 Hz wird.


----------



## NuVirus (1. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

100% ist halt keine Skalierung, alles drüber ist dann halt entsprechend skaliert


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Neuer PC in ein paar Wochen.
Made my day.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Erstmal kommt jetzt Urlaub, ich wäre ja blöd, wenn ich die restlichen Komponenten vor dem Urlaub kaufe und dann durch den Urlaub die Rückgabefrist teils verstreichen lasse.
Die Kosten für die bisherigen Komponenten, die ich schon gekauft habe, belaufen sich ja auch schon auf etwa 550 Euro (Gehäuse, Lüfter, Bluray-Laufwerk, Bildschirm), also kann mir auch niemand mehr vorwerfen mich immer nur beraten zu lassen und doch nichts zu kaufen! 

Was mich doch sehr neugierig macht ist, wie sich meine GTX 1060 OC 6 GB in Far Cry 3 und 4 und 5 schlagen wird, wenn ich in 4K spiele, so 40-50 fps sollte doch bei mittleren Einstellungen drinn sein, oder nicht?
Der A10-7800 schafft in 4K auf niedrigen Einstellungen 8-9 fps. 
Aber in FHD sieht das Bild für mich jetzt auf den ersten Eindruck auch nicht schlechter aus, als an einem nativen FHD-Bildschirm, ist ja eigentlich auch logisch, da es ein sehr sauberes Skalieren ist, 4 Pixel stellen dann eben immer nur einen Pixel dar.


----------



## HisN (2. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was mich doch sehr neugierig macht ist, wie sich meine GTX 1060 OC 6 GB in Far Cry 3 und 4 und 5 schlagen wird, wenn ich in 4K spiele, so 40-50 fps sollte doch bei mittleren Einstellungen drinn sein, oder nicht?



Du hast jetzt glaub ich 5x den Hinweis auf DSR bekommen.
Willst Du nicht oder kannst Du nicht?
Frag doch nach wenn Du was nicht verstehst.

DSR | Dynamic Super Resolution Technologie|NVIDIA


----------



## Tim1974 (2. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Ok, ich schrieb ja auch, ich hab die GTX 1060 nicht für 4K-Gaming gekauft, ich werd je nach Spiel entweder in 4K oder nur in 1080p spielen und im kommenden Jahr wahrscheinlich eine Grafikkarte kaufen, die 4K mit ca. 60 fps auf höchsten Einstellungen (ohne FSAA) stabil halten kann.
Würde das eine aktuelle AMD Vega Highend-Grafikkarte schon schaffen?

DSR sagte mir nichts, hab mir den Link eben mal kurz durchgelesen, verstehen tu ich das nicht wirklich. Es ist ja auch nicht so, daß ich einen nativen FHD-Bildschirm nutze und darauf 4K-Qualität haben will, sondern eher umgekehrt, ich hab nun einen nativen 4K-Bildschirm und will darauf 1080p ebenso gut aussehend nutzen können, wie auf einem nativen FHD-Bildschirm, zumindest solange wie ich keine Highend-Grafikkarte mein Eigen nennen kann.


----------



## HisN (2. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

OMG TIM, bitte ließ doch vernünftig.
DSR simuliert an Deinem FHD-Bildschirm einen UHD-Bildschirm, indem es intern auf der Graka in 4K rechnet, und es dann nur für die Ausgabe auf FHD runterrechnet.
Jetzt weiß ich endlich warum Du jedesmal und immer und immer und immer wieder neu von vorne anfängst.
Du willst nicht lesen.
So einfach isses.

Ignore .. .darauf hab ich so dermaßen keinen Bock.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (2. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Du hast den obligatorischen Hinweis auf Google vergessen, um die Benchmarkergebnisse der von ihm gespielten Spiele ausfindig zu machen.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Würde das eine aktuelle AMD Vega Highend-Grafikkarte schon schaffen?



Aber lieber ein Dutzend mal im Forum fragen, als ein einziges Mal selbst zu suchen.


----------



## JoM79 (2. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Erst war deine Unentschlossenheit schuld, dann der Händler, danach Krankheit, jetzt Urlaub und was kommt als nächstes?
Ach egal, ich füll erstmal meine Wasserkühlung fertig auf.

BTW, wenn du in 4K spielen willst, warum hast du dann einen UHD Monitor gekauft?


----------



## Tim1974 (2. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



HisN schrieb:


> OMG TIM, bitte ließ doch vernünftig.
> DSR simuliert an Deinem FHD-Bildschirm einen UHD-Bildschirm, indem es intern auf der Graka in 4K rechnet, und es dann nur für die Ausgabe auf FHD runterrechnet.



Ja und? Das hab ich schon verstanden, aber welche Relevanz es für mich hat eben nicht! 
Ich hab einen 4K UHD Bildschirm, aber eine dafür zu schwache Grafikeinheit und werd deswegen öfter mal auf 1080p ausweichen müssen, was soll mir DSR dabei helfen? Ich will ja gerade meine Grafikkarte entlasten! 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Erst war deine Unentschlossenheit schuld, dann der Händler, danach Krankheit, jetzt Urlaub und was kommt als nächstes?



Mal sehen... 
Ist doch auch vollkommen wurscht, ich kaufe alle benötigten Komponenten eben nach und nach und nicht alles auf einmal, ist doch mein gutes Recht und durchaus auch nicht unvernünftig, werden sicher viele ebenso machen.
Vorallem weil mein Leben(sinhalt) nicht nur aus PC und Spielen besteht, das ist eines von mehreren Hobbies, es gibt weitaus wichtigeres was weit davor kommt. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> BTW, wenn du in 4K spielen willst, warum hast du dann einen UHD Monitor gekauft?




Für mich ist 4K das gleiche wie UHD.


----------



## JoM79 (2. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

4K 4096x2160 und UHD 3840x2160.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Ok, der Unterschied war mir nicht bewußt, sehr groß ist er aber auch nicht gerade. 

Alle Bildschirme, egal ob TV oder Monitore, die ich bisher gesehen habe, hatten dann aber UHD und keiner 4K.


----------



## JoM79 (2. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

4K ist für meisten halt griffiger und gerade Amerikaner mögen dieses K.
Und da wir ja den Amerikanern alles nachmachen wollen, wird meist nur 4K verwendet.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Ich hätte auch echt nicht gedacht, daß es da einen Unterschied zwischen UHD und 4K gibt.

Alles in allem bin ich sehr positiv überrascht von dem neuen Monitor, auch das der alte Lenovo-PC mit der hohen Auflösung unter Windows 10 so gut klar kommt und trotz 29,x Hz das Bild ausgezeichnet scharf ist und ich keinerlei Flimmern wahr nehme.
Mit der Skalierung klappt das auch sehr gut bisher und durch die nur 27" hab ich endlich die Pixeldichte, die ich schon Jahre lang haben wollte und sonst nur vom Smartphone her kenne.
Den Neigungswinkel des Bildschirms hab ich überigens verstellen können, mußte mich nur trauen, ein wenig fester drann zu gehen.


----------



## JoM79 (2. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Das ist ja auch kein Röhrenmonitor, warum sollte der mit 30Hz flimmern?
Von den ppi eines Smartphones ist der Monitor aber weit entfernt, gerade wenn man die neueren Teile nimmt.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60 Hz beim nicht-Röhrenmonitor, merkt man das überhaupt irgendwo?
Oder anders gefragt, wenn ich endlich meinen neuen PC fertig habe und den Bilschirm das erste mal über DP ansteuere, was wird dann noch besser sein?

Mein Smartphone hat keine so sehr viel höhere Pixeldichte, es hat ein ca. 4,3" Bildschirm und 800x480 Pixel.


----------



## JoM79 (2. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Das ist dann aber auch ein billiger und/oder alter Knochen.
Moderne Handy liegen so bei 400-600ppi und nicht 200ppi oder 160 wie dein Monitor.

Mehr Hertz merkst du an einer gleichmäßigeren Bewegung und einer niedrigeren Eingabelatenz.
Merkt man bei scrollen, Fenster verschieben oder auch beim ner simplen Mausbewegung auf dem Desktop.
Finde es aber interessant, dass du möglichst wenig Bewegungsunschärfe wolltest und jetzt absolut keine Probleme mit 30Hz hast.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber auch ein billiger und/oder alter Knochen.



Naja, nach wie vor ein Mobistel Cynus T1, welches ich 2013 gekauft habe.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Mehr Hertz merkst du an einer gleichmäßigeren Bewegung und einer niedrigeren Eingabelatenz.
> Merkt man bei scrollen, Fenster verschieben oder auch beim ner simplen Mausbewegung auf dem Desktop.
> Finde es aber interessant, dass du möglichst wenig Bewegungsunschärfe wolltest und jetzt absolut keine Probleme mit 30Hz hast.



Bei 30 Hz wird es ja nicht lange bleiben, nur solange bis ich den neuen PC habe und meine Grafikkarte wieder zum Einsatz bringe, die ja einen DP haben wird.
Was mir schon negativ aufgefallen ist, wenn ich FHD-Videos bei YT schaue, z.B. vorhin ein Snooker-Video, bewegen sich die Bälle nicht  gleichmäßig, sondern ruckeln, werden mal schneller, dann langsamer und wieder schneller usw.. Das schiebe ich aber mal auf den schwachbrüstigen A10-7800 zusammen mit Firefox.


----------



## JoM79 (3. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Nur so nebenbei, HDMI 2.0 hat auch keine Probleme mit UHD 60Hz.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Woran erkenne ich denn, daß eine Grafikkarte HDMI 2.0 hat?
Mein A10-7800 hat es vermutlich nicht, oder?
Braucht man dafür ein anderes Kabel oder tut es jedes auch ältere HDMI-Kabel?


----------



## blautemple (3. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Lies dir die verdammten Spezifikationen durch. Sind wir hier Wikipedia, oder was?


----------



## Tim1974 (3. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Schlag doch einfach vor das gesamte Forum zu zu machen, dann können alle ihre Fragen mit Hilfe von Wikipedia klären...


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (3. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Leuten, die einfach andere gerne die Arbeit machen lassen und daher nicht googlen wollen und denen, die zwar googlen, aber keine Antwort finden oder für die gefundene Antwort eine Erklärung brauchen.
Du gehörst definitiv nicht zu letzterer Gruppe.

Wenn du es schon nicht selbst nachschauen willst, dann kaufe endlich dein Zeug und teste es selbst aus.


----------



## NuVirus (3. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Wenn dir sachen unklar sind nachdem du versucht hast im Internet fündig zu werden kann man gerne helfen aber jedes Detail für dich raussuchen oder zusammen schreiben, gibt ja über wichtige Themen häufig sogar ganze news artikel oä.


----------



## JoM79 (3. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Sag mal Tim, was soll der Unsinn schon wieder?
Du schreibst doch so gerne, dass du dir deine Informationen selber holen müsstest, Weill dir hier keiner helfen könnte. 
Das Problem dabei ist, es will dir kaum noch einer helfen. 
Vor allem bei solch einfachen Fragen, die man mit 5 Minuten googeln beantworten kann.


----------



## Blackout27 (3. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Woran erkenne ich denn, daß eine Grafikkarte HDMI 2.0 hat?
> Mein A10-7800 hat es vermutlich nicht, oder?
> Braucht man dafür ein anderes Kabel oder tut es jedes auch ältere HDMI-Kabel?



Jetzt trollst du aber hier einige User oder?


----------



## TwoCaker (4. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Ich persönlich habe den Samsung U32H850 und kann mich soweit nicht beschweren.

Ist ein 4k 32Zoll Monitor
mit nem statischen Kontrast von 1:3000


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Der u32j590 hat laut verschiedenen Websiten dasselbe Panel wie der u32h850 verbaut. Also wäre der auch eine Option.


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Ihr wisst schon, dass Tim schon längst einen Monitor gekauft hat?


----------



## -Shorty- (4. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon, dass Tim schon längst einen Monitor gekauft hat?




Ist das denn für diesen Thread überhaupt  wichtig?


----------



## RtZk (4. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon, dass Tim schon längst einen Monitor gekauft hat?



Ist seine High End GTX 1060 schon im PC?


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Welcher PC?


----------



## HisN (4. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon, dass Tim schon längst einen Monitor gekauft hat?



Im Internet oder beim Händler des Vertrauens?


----------



## Tim1974 (4. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Bei einem der großen Elektronikfachmärkte vor Ort gekauft und gleich mit genommen! 

Nun hab ich endlich auch einen Highend-Monitor (zumindest was den Paneltyp: IPS und die Auflösung: UHD betrifft).


----------



## -Shorty- (4. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nun hab ich endlich auch einen Highend-Monitor (zumindest was den Paneltyp: IPS und die Auflösung: UHD betrifft).



Nunja, der Kasten ist über ein Jahr alt und weder P/L, noch die Technik ist besonders "gut". 
Das hätte man auch für unter 300€ haben können. Ist ok, aber weit weg von HighEnd, sehr weit.


----------



## blautemple (4. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Vor allem "auch" 
Aber unser kleiner Timi wil uns bestimmt nur provozieren


----------



## Tim1974 (4. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Das hätte man auch für unter 300€ haben können. Ist ok, aber weit weg von HighEnd, sehr weit.



Ich hab ja auch nur 279 Euro bezahlt, wenn das kein top Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist, weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## -Shorty- (4. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch nur 279 Euro bezahlt, wenn das kein top Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist, weiß ich auch nicht...



nunja für unter 270€ incl Versand bekommt man den nahezu überall, aber ja ein Schnäppchen, gelistet seit August 2016...  5ms Reaktionszeit, ich hätte an deiner Stelle gleich 2 gekauft, einen als Reserve....


----------



## Tim1974 (4. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

5 ms sind doch normal für ein IPS-Panel und IPS ist sozusagen Highend, also das in der Herstellung teuerste und hochwertigste Panel. Ich hatte früher meinen ersten Flachbildschirm mit 12 ms und der war auch sehr gut spieletauglich.
279 Euro war der günstigste Preis, den ich bei Geizhals gefunden habe und für Abholung in der Filiale ist das ein Spitzenangebot, vorallem weil ich ihn in der Filiale anschauen und testen und dann gleich mitnehmen konnte.


----------



## Krolgosh (4. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Wenn du damit zufrieden bist ist doch alles in Ordnung. Prinzipiell hättest du das nun wohl aber auch ohne Thread haben können wenn du eh einfach mal so spontan in den Elektronikfachmarkt gehst und dir den Monitor vor Ort anschaust und dann einfach mitnimmst...

PS: Vlt solltest du den inflationären Gebrauch des Wortes "Highend" mal ein wenig überdenken... Ist nicht das richtige für deine Einsatzzwecke.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Wenn du damit zufrieden bist ist doch alles in Ordnung. Prinzipiell hättest du das nun wohl aber auch ohne Thread haben können wenn du eh einfach mal so spontan in den Elektronikfachmarkt gehst und dir den Monitor vor Ort anschaust und dann einfach mitnimmst...



Das war nicht spontan einfach mitgenommen, sondern schon paar Wochen geplant.
Letztendlich nur weil in der Familie ein anderes Gerät plötzlich kaputt ging und ich dafür mein TV-Gerät her gegeben habe und zum Ausgleich dafür den neuen Monitor bekam, der ja viel sinvoller für meine Nutzung am PC ist, als ein 40" FHD TV-Gerät.
Ich hatte da nur ca. 1-2 Wochen Zeit und bin dann nach P/L gegangen und danach, daß ich mir schon lange eine richtig hohe Pixeldichte wünschte, darum waren die 40" UHD auch nicht wirklich eine Option. Außerdem wollte ich ein IPS-Panel für Fotobearbeitung, Videos usw. in möglichst realistischen Farben, außerdem ein Gerät mit moderatem Energieverbrauch.
All dies bietet der LG 27UD58-B, darum war es dann nicht schwer mich zu entscheiden, erstrecht nicht bei dem Tiefpreis.



Krolgosh schrieb:


> PS: Vlt solltest du den inflationären Gebrauch des Wortes "Highend" mal ein wenig überdenken... Ist nicht das richtige für deine Einsatzzwecke.



Ich hatte es ja relativiert, der gesamte Bildschirm ist auch meiner Ansicht nach bei weitem nicht Highend, ich würde ihn einfach als Oberklasse einstufen, aber die Auflösung UHD (3840x2160) könnte man heutzutage schon noch als Highend einordnen, ebenso das IPS-Panel.


----------



## HisN (4. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Wenn du damit zufrieden bist ist doch alles in Ordnung. Prinzipiell hättest du das nun wohl aber auch ohne Thread haben können wenn du eh einfach mal so spontan in den Elektronikfachmarkt gehst und dir den Monitor vor Ort anschaust und dann einfach mitnimmst...



Was sich irgendwie in mehreren Threads wiederspiegelt^^


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (4. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Wie du ihn einstufst ist relativ irrelevant, der Monitor gehört auch nicht in die Oberklasse.


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

IPS ist Highend?
Hab ich was verpasst? 
Die haben keine Probleme mehr mit blb und glow? 
Zudem haben sie endlich einen ordentlichen Schwarzwert und unter 1ms Reaktionszeit?


----------



## Venom89 (4. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



iWebi schrieb:


> Wenn deiner High End ist was ist dann mein Samsung UHD ? xD
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Für meinen Dell AW hätte ich dann auch gerne eine Klassifizierung


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Asskickingruleroftheworld


----------



## Tim1974 (4. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

IPS ist nunmal in der Herstellung das teuerste Display, also sozusagen Highend, wenn auch das nicht auf jedes Exemplar zutrifft.
IPS hat am wenigsten Nachteile und am meisten Vorteile, meist excellente realistische Farben gepaart mit einem super Blickwinkel, dazu spieletaugliche Reaktionszeiten und einen sehr niedrigen Energieverbrauch, was will man mehr?
TN ist für mich halt die Billigvariante für die Einsteigergeräte.
VA hat auch einige Nachteile, darum schied es für mich aus.

3840x2160 Pixel sind heute sicherlich immer noch die absolute Ausnahme bei PC-Displays, auch wenn sie preislich sehr erschwinglich geworden sind, ich nehme aber an, es wird bald der neue Standard werden.


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Rein theoretisch hat TN den niedrigsten Verbrauch, praktisch nehmen sich VA, TN und IPS nicht.
Vor allem wenn man sie bei gleicher Helligkeit betreibt.
Ich hoffe du hast da nicht blind nach Energieeffizienzklasse gekauft.

Die Reaktionszeit von deinem LG 27UD58 ist jetzt nicht wirklich gut, gerade TN ist da wesentlich schneller.
Als Beispiel: LG mittlerer Overdrive 8,8ms, Asus PG27VQ bei 60Hz 3ms und bei 144Hz 2,2ms. Quelle: Tests bei Prad, mittlere Reaktionszeit GtG.
Aber ist halt auch ein 60Hz Monitor das sind die Schlieren und Bewegungsunschärfe nicht so schlimm.

Hast du auch mal ne Quelle zu den Herstellungskosten der jeweiligen Panelarten?


----------



## Tim1974 (5. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Rein theoretisch hat TN den niedrigsten Verbrauch, praktisch nehmen sich VA, TN und IPS nicht.
> Vor allem wenn man sie bei gleicher Helligkeit betreibt.
> Ich hoffe du hast da nicht blind nach Energieeffizienzklasse gekauft.



VA-Panels haben wohl den höchsten Energieverbrauch, das störte mich, aber das alleine war nicht kaufentscheidend.
LG ist sozusagen der Pionier was die Herstellung und Entwicklung von IPS-Panels angeht und die erfreuten sich früher nur deswegen keiner so großen Verbreitung, weil sie in der Herstellung teurer waren als TN-Panels, aber das hat sich nun ja zum Glück geändert.
Darum wollte ich einen Bildschirm eines Herstellers, der viel Erfahrung mit dem Paneltyp hat und darum fiel die Wahl zum zweiten mal in Folge auf LG, denn ich hab am anderen PC seit Anfang 2017 einen 23" FHD Bildschirm, ebenfalls mit IPS-Panel.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Reaktionszeit von deinem LG 27UD58 ist jetzt nicht wirklich gut, gerade TN ist da wesentlich schneller.
> Als Beispiel: LG mittlerer Overdrive 8,8ms, Asus PG27VQ bei 60Hz 3ms und bei 144Hz 2,2ms. Quelle: Tests bei Prad, mittlere Reaktionszeit GtG.
> Aber ist halt auch ein 60Hz Monitor das sind die Schlieren und Bewegungsunschärfe nicht so schlimm.



Alle Monitore mit UHD-Auflösung, die in Frage kamen, hatten 60 Hz, darum war mir der Reaktionsschnelligkeitsvorteil des TN-Panels auch egal. Die 5 ms von meinem LG reichen mir locker, selbst wenn es wie du schreibst nur 8,8 ms sind. Selbst 12 ms sind zum Spielen vollkommen ausreichend.
Allerdings sah der Vergleichsmonitor mit TN-Panel von der Farbdarstellung her schlimm aus, blass und viel zu hell, der LG-IPS überzeugte mich vom Bild her da sofort und er wird ja meist eh Text oder Fotos darstellen und auch Filme wiedergeben. 
Es ist über die Jahre sowieso geplant, ihn irgendwann an den Zweitrechner anzuschließen, an dem nicht gespielt wird, dafür aber vermehrt Fotos bearbeitet werden, wenn es günstige UHD-Monitore in 32" mit schnelleren Reaktionszeiten und über 120 Hz gibt, bis dahin tut es dieser Monitor aber sicher auch locker am Spiele-PC. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du auch mal ne Quelle zu den Herstellungskosten der jeweiligen Panelarten?



Aktuelle Display-Technologien im Vergleich (Seite 2) - Prad.de


----------



## JoM79 (5. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Bei den Preisen steht in der Vergangenheit.

Willst du mir jetzt sagen dass du Fotos bearbeiten willst, aber nicht mit nem Colorimeter ein Farbprofil erstellst und/oder den Monitor überhaupt einstellst?


----------



## Tim1974 (5. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Ich mache damit keine professionelle Fotobearbeitung, es hat mir aber schon gereicht zu sehen, wie viel realistischer die Farben auf einem IPS-Panel wirken, als damals auf dem super teuren Highend-TV-Gerät.


----------



## JoM79 (5. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Du meinst deinen Fernseher mit IPS Panel?


----------



## Tim1974 (5. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Hatte der eines? Ich dachte es wäre ein VA oder TN gewesen...
Na jedenfalls waren die Farben darauf teils stark verfälscht, gemessen am nur 1/10 davon kostenden 23" IPS Monitor von LG.


----------



## JoM79 (5. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Woher weisst du, dass die Farben stark verfälscht waren?
Hast du es nachgemessen?


----------



## Tim1974 (5. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Da braucht man nix nachzumessen, wenn die Hautfarbe auf Fotos schon ins rötliche geht.


----------



## JoM79 (5. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Also weisst du es nicht und glaubst es nur, so wie immer.


----------



## blautemple (5. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Außerdem sind Samsung Fernseher traditionell "out of the box" katastrophal eingestellt. Ich musste da bisher immer ordentlich nachjustieren.

Was die Panel Bauart jetzt mit High End zu tun hat wüsste ich aber auch gerne. Es gibt auch nicht das eine perfekte Panel, sondern nur das perfekte Panel für den einen Anwendungszweck. Ich z.B. nutze ein UHD Monitor mit TN Panel und GSync. Ist der Monitor deswegen jetzt wenige High End als deiner?


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Außerdem sind Samsung Fernseher traditionell "out of the box" katastrophal eingestellt. Ich musste da bisher immer ordentlich nachjustieren.


Stimmt.
Da muß man lange drehen, ehe das Schweinchenrosa aus den Gesichtern raus ist. 

@ Tim1974: Wann können wir denn nun die Korken knallen lassen für den neuen PC?

Das Fläschen steht schon lange bei mir im Keller.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Ich hatte den Fernseher (ja es war ein richtiger Fernseher, kein Monitor) auf Spielemodus eingestellt auf dem HDMI-Kanal, an dem der PC hing.
An sich fand ich die Farben sehr kräftig, oft schon unnatürlich kräftig gemessen an den eher blassen Farben meines später gekauften LG IPS-Monitors, auf dem die Fotos aber viel realistischer wirkten.
Ich brauche da keine Messung und keine Tabellen, wenn etwas ******* bzw. unrealistisch aussieht, seh ich das auch so.
Bei meinem ersten IPS-Monitor war ich aber wie gesagt erstmal auch etwas enttäuscht, weil mir alles recht blaß vor kam und hab versucht den Farben da mehr Intensität zu verleihen, wohl aber auch deswegen, weil ich die übertriebenen Farben des Samsung TV-Gerätes über Jahre hinweg gewohnt war.

Was mich bei meinem neuen LG UHD-Monitor etwas wundert ist, daß ich in den Einstellungsmenüs bisher keine Einstellung für die einzelnen Farben gefunden habe, lassen diese sich da nicht einstellen, oder geht das nur nicht bei HDMI und erst bei Verwendung von DP, oder sind die irgendwo in der Tiefe der Einstellungsoptionen gut versteckt?



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> @ Tim1974: Wann können wir denn nun die Korken knallen lassen für den neuen PC?
> 
> Das Fläschen steht schon lange bei mir im Keller.
> 
> ...



Die restlichen noch fehlenden paar Komponenten werd ich voraussichtlich Ende des Monats oder Anfang Oktober kaufen und dann auch gleich alles zusammen bauen, vorher wird das wegen Urlaub nichts mehr, ich will ja die vollen 30 Tage Rückgaberecht auch notfalls nutzen können und nicht davon 10-12 Tage durch Abwesenheit verschenken.
Die Zeit bis dahin kann ich noch nutzen, meiner Konfiguration den letzten Feinschliff zu verpassen, also eventuell noch Detailänderungen vor zu nehmen, betrifft vorallem die RAM-Wahl.


----------



## blautemple (5. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Das ist doch jetzt nicht wahr, ich habe gerade 1 Minute die Anleitung überflogen und schon die Lösung gefunden


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bei meinem ersten IPS-Monitor war ich aber wie gesagt erstmal ...


Mal eine technische Frage:
Was ist denn nun der Unterschied zwischen twisted nematic und in-plane-switching LCDs?


----------



## -Shorty- (5. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Mal eine technische Frage:
> Was ist denn nun der Unterschied zwischen twisted nematic und in-plane-switching LCDs?




Ich kann es nicht erklären aber verlinken, das ist schon Recht ausführlich beschrieben.

WIKI-LINK


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht erklären aber verlinken, das ist schon Recht ausführlich beschrieben.
> 
> WIKI-LINK


 Ich hatte aber auf eine Antwort von Tim gewartet, der kennt sich doch da bestens aus.


----------



## -Shorty- (5. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Keine Sorge, der liest keine Links anderer User.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hatte aber auf eine Antwort von Tim gewartet, der kennt sich doch da bestens aus.



Ich kenn mich da gar nicht mal so gut aus, und kann auch nur verlinken:
S-IPS-Panels - schnell und kontraststark - TN, IPS, MVA, S-IPS: TFT-Displays: Durchblick im Panel-Dschungel - TecChannel Workshop


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich da gar nicht mal so gut aus, und kann auch nur verlinken:
> S-IPS-Panels - schnell und kontraststark - TN, IPS, MVA, S-IPS: TFT-Displays: Durchblick im Panel-Dschungel - TecChannel Workshop


 Danke.


----------



## Venom89 (5. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nun hab ich endlich auch einen Highend-Monitor (zumindest was den Paneltyp: IPS und die Auflösung: UHD betrifft).



Unter den IPS UHD Monitoren wohl er Low End. 

- Ergonomie quasi nicht vorhanden 
- ausgeprägtes BLB (solltest du bei deinem mal überprüfen)

Ist also der günstige Einstieg in die 4K Welt. 
WQHD wäre mMn sinniger gewesen.

Aber wenn du zufrieden bist, ist ja alles gut.

Die Ergonomie könntest du mit einem Monitorarm, für dem Schreibtisch nachholen. 
Ist schon was feines und man hat mehr Platz auf dem Tisch.


----------



## KrHome (5. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Fernseher (ja es war ein richtiger Fernseher, kein Monitor) auf Spielemodus eingestellt auf dem HDMI-Kanal, an dem der PC hing.
> An sich fand ich die Farben sehr kräftig, oft schon unnatürlich kräftig gemessen an den eher blassen Farben meines später gekauften LG IPS-Monitors, auf dem die Fotos aber viel realistischer wirkten.
> Ich brauche da keine Messung und keine Tabellen, wenn etwas ******* bzw. unrealistisch aussieht, seh ich das auch so.
> Bei meinem ersten IPS-Monitor war ich aber wie gesagt erstmal auch etwas enttäuscht, weil mir alles recht blaß vor kam und hab versucht den Farben da mehr Intensität zu verleihen, wohl aber auch deswegen, weil ich die übertriebenen Farben des Samsung TV-Gerätes über Jahre hinweg gewohnt war.


Tatsächlich sind selbst einige günstige IPS-Monitore schon vorkalibriert - hab ich schon bei 150 Euro Modellen gesehen, sehr nett. Da sieht das Bild selbstredend viel natürlicher als mit einem Display im "08/15-Consumenten-Eye-Candy-High-Contrast-Mode" aus. Man kann TN auch relativ brauchbar hinkalibrieren, selbst das billigste IPS Panel wird aber immer bessere Werte liefern.

High End ist dabei reine Definitionssache nach Verwendungszweck. Für Bildbearbeitung ist ein kalibriertes 150 Euro 5ms IPS-Panel mehr High End als ein 600 Euro 1ms Free/G-Sync TN-Panel - für Gaming ist es genau umgekehrt.

Das was du beschreibst, ist aber einfach nur fehlende Kalibrierung. Du hast wahrschenlich niemals zu Gesicht bekommen, welches Potenzial in den von dir beschriebenen Geräten steckt (oder auch nicht steckt).


----------



## JoM79 (5. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Tim braucht nicht kalibrieren, der sieht das so.


----------



## RubySoho (5. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Tim kauft keine Hardware, er spielt ohne..


----------



## JoM79 (5. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Nein, das wäre Chuck Norris.
Aber ich glaube der Thread kann auch zu.
Tims Fragen, Sorgen und Ängste sind erledigt.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Unter den IPS UHD Monitoren wohl er Low End.



Dem widerspreche ich auch gar nicht.
Es war einer der günstigsten UHD-Bildschirme, allerdings gibt es glaub ich noch einen 24"er, der vermutlich noch günstiger ist, ebenso wäre der 28" Samsung mit TN-Panel bei manchen Händler nochmals ca. 10 Euro günstiger gewesen, diesen hatte ich mir auch angeschaut, aber da brauchte ich nur eine Sekunde um zu sehen, daß der LG deutlich bessere Farben hat.



Venom89 schrieb:


> - Ergonomie quasi nicht vorhanden



Die reicht mir völlig, die Höhe paßt so ganz gut und neigen kann ich ihn nun auch sehr gut auf dem original Standfuß.



Venom89 schrieb:


> - ausgeprägtes BLB (solltest du bei deinem mal überprüfen)



Was ist denn BLB? 
Bisher ist mir nichts negatives aufgefallen, abgesehen davon, daß die Schrift oft noch grenzwertig klein ist und ohne Skalierung viel zu klein ausfällt, merke ich z.B. beim Bitbox-Browser oder bei Origin, da kann ich die Schrift kaum lesen.
Seltsamerweise kann ich bei sehr großer Schrift dennoch Pixel erkennen, wenn ich auf ca. 20 cm ran gehe.
Der perfekte Monitor wäre meiner Ansicht nach 32" groß und hätte 8K-Auflösung, aber natürlich nur mit perfekt groß skalierter Schrift.

Trotzdem bin ich zufrieden, für den Preis darf man da auch gar nicht meckern, wirklich ernsthaft testen kann ich den Monitor aber wohl erst mit meiner GTX 1060 am DP.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Ist also der günstige Einstieg in die 4K Welt.



Nein, nur fast, es gibt noch etwas günstigere Bildschirme mit UHD-Auflösung.



Venom89 schrieb:


> WQHD wäre mMn sinniger gewesen.



Zum spielen mit meiner GTX 1060 sicherlich absolut richtig, aber zum Arbeiten, Fotos anschauen usw. ist mir der UHD wesentlich lieber. Die nächste Grafikkarte, die ich mir kaufe wird dann auch genug Leistung haben um in UHD alles flüssig mit 60 fps und hohen Einstellungen spielen zu können. Es muß aber eine AMD-Karte sein, weil der Monitor ja FreeSync hat und kein GSync.
Paßt mir aber eigentlich sehr gut, ich will sowieso AMD auch in Bezug auf die Grafiklösung unterstützen, jedenfalls lieber als NVidia.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Die Ergonomie könntest du mit einem Monitorarm, für dem Schreibtisch nachholen.
> Ist schon was feines und man hat mehr Platz auf dem Tisch.



Gute Idee, werd mal nach sowas suchen, denn den Platz auf dem Tisch könnte ich dringend brauchen.


----------



## Acoustico (6. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich brauche da keine Messung und keine Tabellen, wenn etwas ******* bzw. unrealistisch aussieht, seh ich das auch so.





Tim1974 schrieb:


> ...30 Hz mit HDMI merke ich auch nichts störendes bisher, weder beim Spielen noch unter Windows.



No comment...


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



Acoustico schrieb:


> No comment...



Man hat schon verrükteres gelesen aber 279€ für einen Monitor ist schon unterstes low end....Wenn das highend wäre, würde ja niemand einen Monitor für 1000€ kaufen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Der perfekte Monitor wäre meiner Ansicht nach 32" groß und hätte 8K-Auflösung, aber natürlich nur mit perfekt groß skalierter Schrift..


 Da brichst Du Dir aber in Windows 10 ohne Registryeinträge beide Hände.

Hier ein Registryeintrag, um die Schrift auf 11 Punkt eizustellen:



Spoiler



Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop\WindowMetrics]
"IconTitleWrap"="1"
"Shell Icon Size"="32"
"BorderWidth"="-15"
"CaptionFont"=hex:f1,ff,ff,ff,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,90,01,00,00,\
  00,00,00,01,00,00,05,00,53,00,65,00,67,00,6f,00,65,00,20,00,55,00,49,00,00,\
  00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
  00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"CaptionHeight"="-330"
"CaptionWidth"="-330"
"IconFont"=hex:f1,ff,ff,ff,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,90,01,00,00,00,\
  00,00,01,00,00,05,00,53,00,65,00,67,00,6f,00,65,00,20,00,55,00,49,00,00,00,\
  00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
  00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"MenuFont"=hex:f1,ff,ff,ff,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,90,01,00,00,00,\
  00,00,01,00,00,05,00,53,00,65,00,67,00,6f,00,65,00,20,00,55,00,49,00,00,00,\
  00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
  00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"MenuHeight"="-285"
"MenuWidth"="-285"
"MessageFont"=hex:f1,ff,ff,ff,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,90,01,00,00,\
  00,00,00,01,00,00,05,00,53,00,65,00,67,00,6f,00,65,00,20,00,55,00,49,00,00,\
  00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
  00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"ScrollHeight"="-255"
"ScrollWidth"="-255"
"SmCaptionFont"=hex:f1,ff,ff,ff,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,90,01,00,\
  00,00,00,00,01,00,00,05,00,53,00,65,00,67,00,6f,00,65,00,20,00,55,00,49,00,\
  00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
  00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"SmCaptionHeight"="-330"
"SmCaptionWidth"="-330"
"StatusFont"=hex:f1,ff,ff,ff,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,90,01,00,00,\
  00,00,00,01,00,00,05,00,53,00,65,00,67,00,6f,00,65,00,20,00,55,00,49,00,00,\
  00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
  00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"PaddedBorderWidth"="-60"
"AppliedDPI"=dword:00000060
"IconSpacing"="-1710"
"IconVerticalSpacing"="-1125"
"MinAnimate"="0"




Als 11Punkt.reg abspeichern und ausführen.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Man hat schon verrükteres gelesen aber 279€ für einen Monitor ist schon unterstes low end....Wenn das highend wäre, würde ja niemand einen Monitor für 1000€ kaufen.



Ne das ist quatsch, es gibt reihenweise Monitore für rund 100 Euro und das sind nicht unbedingt welche im Abverkauf, es sind einfache Einsteigergeräte meist mit FHD-Auflösung und TN-Panel. Für meinen 23" IPS von LG hab ich Anfang 2017 etwa 150 Euro bezahlt und den würde ich nicht als unterstes low-end einstufen.

280 Euro sind daran gemessen dann schon gehobene Mittelklasse und nur weil die so günstig geworden sind, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, daß es Einsteigermodelle sind oder waren, man muß sich nur mal die Einführungspreise anschauen, die waren oft doppelt so hoch und so lange ist das auch gar nicht mal her.
Der Preis macht nicht, ob etwas Highend ist oder nicht, das sollte eigentlich jedem klar denkenden Menschen einleuchten.


----------



## RubySoho (6. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Für high end zahlst du immer... Das sollte jedem normal denkendem menschen klar sein...  
Btw. Spielst du schon??


----------



## Tim1974 (6. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Ich füge mal ein Beispiel ein, das ist ein Low-end-Monitor:
LG Electronics 19M38A-B ab €'*'66,85 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Das Highend oft auch am meisten kostet ist mir klar, aber daraus eine immer zutreffende Logik herleiten zu wollen ist Schwachsinn, denn am teuersten bedeutet nicht unbedingt zwangsläufig, daß ein Produkt sündhaft teuer ist.
Es geht hier lediglich um die Relation und es gibt Hersteller, die können dann auch mal nach einer Preissenkung ein vergleichsweise günstiges Highend-Produkt anbieten.
Es gibt sicher Monitore die kosten viele tausend Euro, einfach weil sie überteuert sind, deswegen müssen sie aber nicht unbedingt besser sein als ein halb so teures Produkt, also sind dann nun beide Highend? 
Nur weil z.B. ein Hersteller einen unverschähmten Preis für sein Produkt nimmt, welches die Konkurrenz viel günstiger anbieten kann, wird das gleich gute Konkurrenzprodukt deswegen nicht zur Mittelklasse degradiert!


----------



## JoM79 (6. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Jetzt geht diese Einstufungsdebatte wieder los.
Er meinte wohl low end von UHD Monitoren und hat damit ja auch nicht unrecht.

Was mich mal interessieren würde, du willst ja kein WQHD.
Aber du nutzt 175% Skalierung unter Windows, was bringt dir da UHD?
Die Arbeitsfläche hast du dir ja schon mal massiv verkleinert, also kein Vorteil zu WQHD.

Du schreibst immer wieder was du alles haben willst, aber bist dann doch mit viel weniger glücklich.
Du wolltest auch so wenig Bewegunsunschärfe wie möglich, hast jetzt aber überhaupt keine Probleme mit 30Hz.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Jetzt geht diese Einstufungsdebatte wieder los.
> Er meinte wohl low end von UHD Monitoren und hat damit ja auch nicht unrecht.



Dem widerspreche ich ja auch gar nicht grundsätzlich, es ist halt immer die Frage worauf man die Aussage bezieht! 
Allerdings sieht man hier sehr gut, daß es weitaus günstigere UHD-Monitore gibt:
Monitore mit Auflösung: 3840x2160 (4K UHD) Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Meiner ist also preislich gesehen allenfalls noch im (gehobenen) Einsteigerbereich, von Low End kann da keine Rede sein.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde, du willst ja kein WQHD.
> Aber du nutzt 175% Skalierung unter Windows, was bringt dir da UHD?
> Die Arbeitsfläche hast du dir ja schon mal massiv verkleinert, also kein Vorteil zu WQHD.



Das hab ich doch mehrfach erklärt, ist das nicht angekommen?
Ich hab einfach pixelige Schriften, Grafiken und Fotos satt, ich brauche nicht 4 mal so viel Platz auf dem Desktop wie bei FHD, mir reicht etwa der doppelte Platz, aber ich will gestochen scharfe Schriften ohne das ich Pixel sehe und das bietet ein WQHD nicht, denn der bietet im wesentlichen nur die gleiche Pixeldichte wie ein kleinerer FHD.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du schreibst immer wieder was du alles haben willst, aber bist dann doch mit viel weniger glücklich.
> Du wolltest auch so wenig Bewegunsunschärfe wie möglich, hast jetzt aber überhaupt keine Probleme mit 30Hz.



Bin ich auch erstmal, auch wenn mir manches zu hell vor kommt. 
Allerdings hab ich auch geschrieben, daß ich ein wirklich aussagekräftiges Urteil erst fällen kann, wenn ich den Bildschirm über DP mit 60 Hz ansteuern kann und damit auch Egoshooter getestet habe, sowohl in UHD als auch interpoliert in FHD.


----------



## JoM79 (6. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

6% sind bei dir weitaus günstiger?

Du verstehst einfach nicht, dass skaliert nunmal pixelige Schriften etc verursacht.
Und ich wette mit dir, wenn ich dir nen UHD 27" 175% neben einen WQHD 27" 100% stelle, dann wirst du nicht mehr treffen.
Vor allem wenn du noch garkeinen WQHD im direkten Vergleich daneben hattest.
Du glaubst immer nur was zu wissen, aber dir fehlt in vielerlei Hinsicht die praktische Erfahrung.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> 6% sind bei dir weitaus günstiger?



Weitaus günstiger nicht, aber dennoch rechtfertigen selbst 6% über dem Minimumpreis schon nicht mehr die Einstufung als unterstes low end. Außerdem woher kommen die 6%, der Unterschied von 250 zu 280 Euro liegt bei über 10%.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du verstehst einfach nicht, dass skaliert nunmal pixelige Schriften etc verursacht.



Nee, das höre bzw. lese ich zum ersten mal. Das muß dann aber eine miese Skalierung sein, denn die einzelnen Pixel bleiben ja klein, egal wie groß man die Schrift skaliert, also müßten Treppcheneffekte trotzdem ausbleiben, außer eben es wird mies skaliert oder interpoliert.
Fotos sehe ich aber auf jeden Fall wesentlich detailreicher und schärfer auf UHD, als auf einem WQHD-Modell.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und ich wette mit dir, wenn ich dir nen UHD 27" 175% neben einen WQHD 27" 100% stelle, dann wirst du nicht mehr treffen.
> Vor allem wenn du noch garkeinen WQHD im direkten Vergleich daneben hattest.
> Du glaubst immer nur was zu wissen, aber dir fehlt in vielerlei Hinsicht die praktische Erfahrung.



Direkt verglichen hab ich das nicht, ich bin wie gesagt einfach nach der Logik gegangen, daß viele kleine Pixel auch eine sehr große Schrift schärfer machen, als deutlich weniger größere Pixel.


----------



## JoM79 (6. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Sag mal Tim, erst redest du davon dass Fotos detailreicher und schärfer auf nem UHD sind und im nächsten Satz sagst, dass du noch nie verglichen hast.
Was soll das?

Zum Lowend sag ich nichts und auch sonst bringt das bei dir nichts.
Ich bin raus, viel Spass mit der Skalierung.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Sag mal Tim, erst redest du davon dass Fotos detailreicher und schärfer auf nem UHD sind und im nächsten Satz sagst, dass du noch nie verglichen hast.
> Was soll das?



Ich hab Fotos auf 40" FHD und 43" UHD verglichen, da gibt es riesige Unterschiede, obwohl beides nur TV-Geräte waren.
Ebenso hab ich mir sehr oft den 5K-Bildschirm vom 27" Apple iMac angeschaut, da ist die Schrift auch groß skaliert und trotzdem super scharf und Pixel muß man schon mit der Lupe suchen, auch wenn man dicht ran geht.
Da kommt mein UHD nicht ganz ran, aber gemessen am Preisunterschied kann ich da schon sehr zufrieden mit meinem LG UHD sein.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Zum Lowend sag ich nichts und auch sonst bringt das bei dir nichts.
> Ich bin raus, viel Spass mit der Skalierung.



Ja, wenn die Argumente ausgehen oder nicht haltbar sind...


----------



## JoM79 (7. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Gehts noch?
Vergleichst 40" FHD mit 43" UHD und kannst deswegen Rückschlüsse auf WQHD vs UHD in 27" ziehen.
Ist klar, was soll der Unsinn?


----------



## INU.ID (7. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

*Leute, bitte. Es geht doch auch ohne Beleidigungen!*


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (7. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Tim für dich wäre dieser Monitor optimal
YouTube
32 Zoll 8k 60hz


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich füge mal ein Beispiel ein, das ist ein Low-end-Monitor:
> LG Electronics 19M38A-B ab €'*'66,85 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


 Das ist nicht mal Handyauflösung heutzutage.
Den kann man als Kontrollmonitor für eine Server hinstellen und der wird nur drei mal im Jahr eingeschaltet.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das Highend oft auch am meisten kostet ist mir klar, aber daraus eine immer zutreffende Logik herleiten zu wollen ist Schwachsinn, denn am teuersten bedeutet nicht unbedingt zwangsläufig, daß ein Produkt sündhaft teuer ist.


Auch heute, wie vor 2.000 Jahren gilt immer noch: *You get what you pay for*.

Die Preis- / Leistungsdiskussion hatten wir schon gefühlte 1.000 mal und lassen sie weg.

Die übrigen Aussagen sind unreflektiert, von geradezu sprichwörtlicher Inaktivität gekennzeichnet, ablenkend und dienen meist nur der Vergeudung von Helferzeit:


> DSR sagte mir nichts, hab mir den Link eben mal kurz durchgelesen, verstehen tu ich das nicht wirklich


,


> aber da brauchte ich nur eine Sekunde um zu sehen, daß der LG deutlich bessere Farben hat.


,


> Was ist denn BLB?


.

Deswegen:
*0x04h* (EOT).


----------



## Tim1974 (7. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das ist nicht mal Handyauflösung heutzutage.



Sorry aber das ist kompletter Unsinn.
Gerade Smartphones haben heute eine Pixeldichte, die kaum ein Monitor erreichen kann, weil sie heute oft FHD auf ca. 5-6" bieten. Um da mithalten zu können müßte ein 25" Monitor dann über 8K haben.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Den kann man als Kontrollmonitor für eine Server hinstellen und der wird nur drei mal im Jahr eingeschaltet.



Genau das ist es, was mich hier so oft stört und warum ich immer wieder auf die Hardwareeinstufungen komme. Die Aussage(n) vieler hier zeugen von derartig überheblicher Arroganz, das es manchmal schon kaum noch auszuhalten ist.
Es gibt wirklich Leute, die für ihr Geld selbst hart arbeiten müssen und bei denen trotzdem nicht sehr viel hängen bleibt und die sich über solch einen Monitor schon sehr freuen würden.
Zum normalen Arbeiten und sogar Spielen am PC kann sowas durchaus ausreichen, erstrecht wenn man nichts wesentlich hochwertigeres gewöhnt ist.

Immer wenn es um Einstufungen geht, werden Mittelklasseprodukte hier von einigen als Low-End eingestuft, das nervt echt enorm!


----------



## blautemple (7. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Nur weil etwas Low End ist, ist es noch lange nicht unbrauchbar. Du schenkst der Einstufung einfach nur viel zu viel Beachtung.
Meine Küche ist verglichen mit irgendwelchen High Tech Küchen auch absolut Low End. Und stört mich das? Nein, natürlich nicht...


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

0x02h BOT


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist kompletter Unsinn.


 Willst Du dich jetzt richtig blamieren, oder liest Du mal, was Du schreibst:


> Pixeldichte


 .


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die Aussage(n) vieler hier zeugen von derartig überheblicher Arroganz, das es manchmal schon kaum noch auszuhalten ist.


 Bei Dir ist das anders?
Die Einteilung in Unter- Mittel - und Oberklassegeräte unterliegt den technisch- / physikalisch- / ergonomischen Eigenschaften.

Was DU denkst und wie DU dazu stehst spielen da eben KEINE Rolle.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Es gibt wirklich Leute, die für ihr Geld selbst hart arbeiten müssen und bei denen trotzdem nicht sehr viel hängen bleibt und die sich über solch einen Monitor schon sehr freuen würden.


 Ist schon klar.
Hat aber nur recht nebensächlich mit den Eigenschaften der z.B. Monitore zu tun.
Und der technische Fortschritt verschiebt eben die Klassen.

Ein Eizo Foris FS2434 war zum Erscheinen ein Traumgerät.
Heute ist er schon wieder überholt in vielen Dingen.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Zum normalen Arbeiten und sogar Spielen am PC kann sowas durchaus ausreichen, erstrecht wenn man nichts wesentlich hochwertigeres gewöhnt ist.



Wir haben einige sehr gute Geräte aus der Druckvorstufe eingerichtet.
Bessere Farbübereinstimmungen gibt es nicht.

Aber zum Arbeiten und Spielen hab ich einen popeligen LG 22 Zöller der Unterklasse (flimmerfrei und augenschonend) für 150.- EUR.
Reicht mir völlig aus, da ich keine schnellen Shooter o.ä. spiele.

Und ein Foto kann man auch mal ohne große Farbabweichung bei angepaßtem Druckerprofil gut ausgeben.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Immer wenn es um Einstufungen geht, werden Mittelklasseprodukte hier von einigen als Low-End eingestuft, das nervt echt enorm!


 Nein, siehe oben.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> 0x02h BOT



Was soll das bedeuten? 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Willst Du dich jetzt richtig blamieren, oder liest Du mal, was Du schreibst:
> .



Pixeldichte ist nicht gleich Auflösung, das ist klar, aber was soll mir das jetzt sagen?
Ein aktuelles Einsteigerhandy hat heute schon HD, viele sogar FHD, also in etwa die gleiche Pixelzahl wie ein Low-End-PC-Monitor, dennoch hat das Smarphone auf grund der geringen Displaygröße eine viel höhere Pixeldichte und damit ein schärferes und schöner aussehenderes Bild, einfach weil die Pixel kleiner sind und unser Auge sie dann ab einem bestimmten Punkt nicht mehr einzelnd wahrnehmen kann.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Bei Dir ist das anders?
> Die Einteilung in Unter- Mittel - und Oberklassegeräte unterliegt den technisch- / physikalisch- / ergonomischen Eigenschaften.



Genau, und diese müssen nicht zwingend mit dem Preis zusammen hängen.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was DU denkst und wie DU dazu stehst spielen da eben KEINE Rolle.



Für mich schon. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ist schon klar.
> Hat aber nur recht nebensächlich mit den Eigenschaften der z.B. Monitore zu tun.
> Und der technische Fortschritt verschiebt eben die Klassen.
> 
> ...



Das der technische Fortschritt die Klassen verschiebt, habe ich doch auch nirgends geleugnet!


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was soll das bedeuten?


 Du bist immer nocht nicht gewillt, eigenständig zu handeln, sondern man muß Dir alles haarklein aufs Brot schmieren: begin of transmission - alte Zeichentabelle ASCII.
Bei EOT habe ich sogar den Wikipedia-Link eingefügt (blau):
American Standard Code for Information Interchange – Wikipedia.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Pixeldichte ist nicht gleich Auflösung, das ist klar, aber was soll mir das jetzt sagen?


 Du redest von zwei völlig verschiedenen Sachen, weil du sie nicht verstehst, verstehen willst oder verwechselst.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das der technische Fortschritt die Klassen verschiebt, habe ich doch auch nirgends geleugnet!


 Du siehst immer noch nicht die Konsequenzen von dem ein, was du hier von Dir gibst.

Du hast 18 Forenseiten was ganz anders behauptet.
NEIN, das trete ich hier nicht auch noch breit - alle haben es gesehen und der Unfug reicht.

Schönes Wochenende.

EOF.


----------



## Acoustico (7. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> "Was DU denkst und wie DU dazu stehst spielen da eben KEINE Rolle."
> Für mich schon.



Das ist pure Arroganz, nicht die Einstufung von günstigen Monitoren als Low-End. Einfach nur egoistisch wie immer von deiner Seite. Weiterhin schön das Forum ausnutzen und die Leute zig Seiten an der Nase herumführen. Und dann noch mit solchen sinnlosen Aussagen kommen wie: 
"Es gibt wirklich Leute, die für ihr Geld selbst hart arbeiten müssen und bei denen trotzdem nicht sehr viel hängen bleibt und die sich über solch einen Monitor schon sehr freuen würden."
Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun? Hat jemand gesagt es soll sich jemand nicht freuen? Es gibt Länder die haben nicht mal genug Wasser, ist jetzt deswegen die 4,99€ Hama Maus High-End? Deine Argumentation ist einfach nur unreif...ich bin auch mal wieder raus man regt sich nur auf und das ist doch genau das, was du erreichen möchtest...


----------



## Tim1974 (7. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



Acoustico schrieb:


> Das ist pure Arroganz, nicht die Einstufung von günstigen Monitoren als Low-End. Einfach nur egoistisch wie immer von deiner Seite. Weiterhin schön das Forum ausnutzen und die Leute zig Seiten an der Nase herumführen. Und dann noch mit solchen sinnlosen Aussagen kommen wie:
> "Es gibt wirklich Leute, die für ihr Geld selbst hart arbeiten müssen und bei denen trotzdem nicht sehr viel hängen bleibt und die sich über solch einen Monitor schon sehr freuen würden."
> Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?



Das frag ich mich gerade viel mehr bei deinem Posting hier. 



Acoustico schrieb:


> Hat jemand gesagt es soll sich jemand nicht freuen? Es gibt Länder die haben nicht mal genug Wasser, ist jetzt deswegen die 4,99€ Hama Maus High-End? Deine Argumentation ist einfach nur unreif...ich bin auch mal wieder raus man regt sich nur auf und das ist doch genau das, was du erreichen möchtest...



Genau, das wirds sein...


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (7. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Zu den Einstufungen...wenn in einem Monitor billige Komponenten verbaut sind kann dieser gar nicht als High end wahrgenommen werden. Man kauft dich auch kein billiges Netzteil, nur weil man Geld sparen will....Das würde ja bedeuten, dass einem egal ist, dass das Netzteil die anderen Komponenten zerstören könnte, welche man sich mit hart erarbeiteten Geld gekauft hat. Genauso ist das mit dem Monitor....Niemand setzt sich vor das sprichwörtliche milchglasfenster, wenn er weiß, dass es etwas Preis Leistungsmäßig besseres gibt, welches nicht viel teurer ist.

OT aber:
Was macht ein pure Power l8 in deiner Computerbeschreibung? Das Ding ist uralt und aus einer technisch mangelhaften Serie...Wenn man schon Geld für etwas ausgibt möchte man doch das es funktioniert oder nicht? Wolltest du nicht letztens noch einen Rechner kaufen oder hast du vergessen die Komponentenbeschreibung zu ändern? Im Moment dreht sich hier alles im Kreis und dein Beitragskonto geht durch die Decke. Ich glaube die Diskussionen hier bringen nichts.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Zu den Einstufungen...wenn in einem Monitor billige Komponenten verbaut sind kann dieser gar nicht als High end wahrgenommen werden.



Im Grunde wird die Einstufung als Highend oft unterschiedlich verwendet, ich hatte das auch schon öfter ausgeführt, aber einige (damit bist jetzt nicht unbedingt du gemeint!) haben da eine etwas verkorkste Ansicht von, darum erspare ich mir weiteres Erklären meines Standpunktes, zumal es hier auch gar nicht das Thema des Threads ist.

Im Grund war es so, ich hab mir den Bildschirm gekauft und mich drüber gefreut und diese Freude hier nach Abschluss der Kaufberatung kund getan, mit vielleicht hier und da etwas überschwinglichen Formulierungen und eben das gönnen einem bzw. mir einige hier nicht.
Dann im Laufe des Threads kommen allerlei nebulöse Äußerungen von wuselsurfer und Abkürzungen, ASCII-Codes usw. kein Schimmer was das mit Monitoren oder dem Thread-Thema zu tun hat.
Diente wohl eher dazu irgendwie gegen mich als Person Stimmung zu machen, naja wer das braucht... 



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Man kauft dich auch kein billiges Netzteil, nur weil man Geld sparen will....Das würde ja bedeuten, dass einem egal ist, dass das Netzteil die anderen Komponenten zerstören könnte, welche man sich mit hart erarbeiteten Geld gekauft hat. Genauso ist das mit dem Monitor....Niemand setzt sich vor das sprichwörtliche milchglasfenster, wenn er weiß, dass es etwas Preis Leistungsmäßig besseres gibt, welches nicht viel teurer ist.
> 
> OT aber:
> Was macht ein pure Power l8 in deiner Computerbeschreibung? Das Ding ist uralt und aus einer technisch mangelhaften Serie...Wenn man schon Geld für etwas ausgibt möchte man doch das es funktioniert oder nicht?



Hat hier in der Tat nichts verloren, und wie kommst du überhaupt auf das BQ PP8?
Das ist mir vor etwa einem halben Jahr kaputt gegangen, ganz unspektakulär, der Rechner ging einfach dauernd aus, also hab ich ein PP10 gekauft, steht doch auch im Sysprofile drinn!
Mir ist durch ein defektes Netzteil noch nie irgendwas anderes kaputt gegangen, es waren aber auch immer Markennetzteile von Bequiet oder Enermax mit umfangreichen Schutzschaltungen.

Jetzt aber bitte wieder zurück zum Thema!


----------



## Venom89 (8. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor fÃ¼r Spiele und Multimedia?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Weitaus günstiger nicht, aber dennoch rechtfertigen selbst 6% über dem Minimumpreis schon nicht mehr die Einstufung als unterstes low end.



6% sollte eine andere Definition rechtfertigen? 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem woher kommen die 6%, der Unterschied von 250 zu 280 Euro liegt bei über 10%.



Selbst damit ereichst du keine andere Klassifizierung.
Was stört dich daran? Du hast einen UHD Monitor aus dem Einsteiger Segment gekauft. Und?

Wo die 280 her hast wüsste ich aber gerne 

LG Electronics 27UD58-B ab €'?'269,55 at (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Genau das ist es, was mich hier so oft stört und warum ich immer wieder auf die Hardwareeinstufungen komme. Die Aussage(n) vieler hier zeugen von derartig überheblicher Arroganz, das es manchmal schon kaum noch auszuhalten ist.
> Es gibt wirklich Leute, die für ihr Geld selbst hart arbeiten müssen und bei denen trotzdem nicht sehr viel hängen bleibt und die sich über solch einen Monitor schon sehr freuen würden.
> Zum normalen Arbeiten und sogar Spielen am PC kann sowas durchaus ausreichen, erstrecht wenn man nichts wesentlich hochwertigeres gewöhnt ist.



Du bist doch derjenige, der sich so sehr an diesen Begriff klammert. Keiner verwendet diesen so oft wie du.
Glaubst du wir arbeiten nicht für unser Geld? 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Immer wenn es um Einstufungen geht, werden Mittelklasseprodukte hier von einigen als Low-End eingestuft, das nervt echt enorm!



Immer wieder musst du diesen Begriff für deine Besitztümer verwenden... 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Genau, und diese müssen nicht zwingend mit dem Preis zusammen hängen.



Doch genau das! Denn so lautet die Definition.
Höchste Preis und Leistungsklasse!

Nicht: Einsteiger +6%. 

Duden | High End, High-end | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft

Der Begriff stammt übrigens aus dem Bereich Hi-Fi.
Deswegen auch der Name der Messe.

Startseite - HIGH END

Ursprung:
Stereoanlage – Wikipedia



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Im Grunde wird die Einstufung als Highend oft unterschiedlich verwendet,



Eigentlich nicht.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> ich hatte das auch schon öfter ausgeführt, aber einige (damit bist jetzt nicht unbedingt du gemeint!) haben da eine etwas verkorkste Ansicht von, darum erspare ich mir weiteres Erklären meines Standpunktes, zumal es hier auch gar nicht das Thema des Threads ist.



Dein Standpunkt ist da irrelevant. Es gibt bereits eine Definition. Und die ist eindeutig.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Im Grund war es so, ich hab mir den Bildschirm gekauft und mich drüber gefreut und diese Freude hier nach Abschluss der Kaufberatung kund getan, mit vielleicht hier und da etwas überschwinglichen Formulierungen und eben das gönnen einem bzw. mir einige hier nicht.



Wer gönnt dir hier irgendwas nicht?


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Ich könnte ja wieder sagen, dass der Thread zu kann  weil alles gesagt ist.
Aber der Post würde wieder kommentarlos gelöscht werden und so kann wieder unnötig weiter diskutiert werden.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor fÃ¼r Spiele und Multimedia?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Wo die 280 her hast wüsste ich aber gerne
> 
> LG Electronics 27UD58-B ab €'?'269,55 at (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich




Ich hab ihn für 279€ gekauft, war das günstigste Angebot was ich gefunden habe zu dem Zeitpunkt und es war ja mit Abholung vor Ort, wodurch es meist etwas teurer wird.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Du bist doch derjenige, der sich so sehr an diesen Begriff klammert. Keiner verwendet diesen so oft wie du.
> Glaubst du wir arbeiten nicht für unser Geld?



Die Kritik richtete sich ja auch nicht an dich, es gibt aber einige Leute hier, die sehr hochnäsig bis großkotzig rüber kommen, genau an diese richtete sich meine Kritik, du brauchst dir diesen Schuh also nicht anzuziehen! 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Immer wieder musst du diesen Begriff für deine Besitztümer verwenden...



Aber ich differenzieren das schon deutlich, ich schrieb in Bezug auf den Monitor, daß dieser vom Paneltyp her und von der Auflösung her Highend sei, nicht daß das gesamte Gerät Highend ist, denn das ist er keinesfalls. Auch diese Aussage von mir war gewaagt, das hab ich später auch zugegeben.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Wer gönnt dir hier irgendwas nicht?



Einige tun das offensichtlich nicht, auch hier warst nicht du gemeint.


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Ein schönes Schlusswort.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja wieder sagen, dass der Thread zu kann  weil alles gesagt ist.


 Der Tread kann zu, weil viel, viel mehr als nötig gesagt wurde.


----------



## Marcimoto (9. September 2018)

*AW: UHD-Monitor für Spiele und Multimedia?*

Also ich hab mich als stiller Mitleser stellenweise köstlich amüsiert


----------

